# Current listening on vinyl



## Svelte Silhouette

I decided to start a new thread called Current listening on vinyl in case that encouraged the vinyl resurgence further. Today's starter for 10 is a bit of Wagner with a 1969 Siegfried conducted by Karajan followed by his 1967 Valkyrie and finally his 1968 Rhine Gold. Some might consider 10 hours or so as more than a bit but you can never have too much Wagner can you even if I'm forced to leave Twilight of the Gods until tomorrow. This Ring cycle won a Grammy Award and is highly recommended. What more can I say other than give that black gold a spin as you won't regret it and it may just surprise you.


----------



## Wood

Good idea for a thread Rudy. I hope you are well set up for the Ring Cycle 

Currently on the turntable:

*J S Bach* Organ works Vol. 2 (Ton Koopman) DG 1988










A very poor pressing, but the music is great.

Earlier, Horn Concertos from Telemann, Vivaldi and Rosetti by German provincial bands.










A record which could also be posted to the 'Turnabout Vox is fair play' thread.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Wood said:


> Good idea for a thread Rudy. I hope you are well set up for the Ring Cycle
> 
> Currently on the turntable:
> 
> *J S Bach* Organ works Vol. 2 (Ton Koopman) DG 1988
> 
> A very poor pressing, but the music is great.


It's the music that matters ... the rest is just 'window-dressing' BUT, of course, it's lovely if you can get quality in both performance and recording (incl. mastering/re-mastering) though re-mastering of historic performances sometimes just doesn't 'cut the mustard' and a certain 'classic' Karajan/Schwartzkopf 1957 Rosenkavalier was rushed out to CD in the mid-80s then re-mastered again in 1997 and yet again in 2001 with even the latter merely 'different' to the record rather than better (barring the absence of surface noise whose loss came at a price requiring some top-end 'tweaking' artificiality).

10 hours of Wagner in one sitting is a bit of 'a bridge too far' for me though ... some folk have too much time on their hands and the constitution of a horse staminawise ;-)

Um, I re-thought this 'too much time on hands' and 'stamina' comment as I'm watching the French Open on my P60ZT65 and have been for the last three hours almost (with Gulbis having just lost in the 4th) and expect to continue doing so for maybe another four or more (with the hope that Nadal doesn't play his best in Match #2 on court). If that weren't enough, I watched pretty much continually the other day from 9.30am until 8.45pm which must beat the 'Wagnerfest' timewise ... still with the French coming along we know that summer is here *albeit though my listening gets curtailed as one can't do everything all at once unless one is one of those who chooses to have 24/7 'muzak' in the home 'papering their walls' (as I know some do based on what they've said in this forum)*.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Vinyl rules in my listening room. When the CD boom exploded and vinyl nearly disappeared, I was one of the ones who did not capitulate. I kept hold of my some fifteen hundred LPs. In fact, I picked up many vinyl albums from flea markets and outlets when folks were dumping them for next to nothing. I managed to acquire some splendid buys including _in one instance_ picking up the complete box sets of DGs _Beethoven Bicentennial Collection_, the complete set of Time-Life Records _The Story of Great Music_, and the complete Time-Life _Great Men of Music _collection, all included with about twenty Longines Symphonette box sets and about four dozen additional single LP items from RCA, Mercury, and Columbia -- for $50. And the majority of these discs were unplayed. Excellent condition throughout, and a splendid addition to my already substantial collection. And I still add to it, having purchased many of the new vinyl issues currently available at merchants like Elusive Disc and SoundStageDirect. Simply, vinyl rules!

My own vinyl is well cared for, and has been for (in some cases) over fifty years. That means few ticks, pops, and scratches. Well cared for vinyl is quite quiet on a good turntable. Occasionally I pick up something from a used record store or a flea market that looks better quality than it plays. Often a thorough cleaning will improve matters greatly, but there's nothing like new or well cared for vinyl.

Which brings me to wondering what you all vinyl lovers play your records on. What kind of equipment?

My own main current rig consists of a VPI Scoutmaster II with JMW-9T Signature Tonearm fitted with a Clearaudio Maestro Wood MM phono cartridge, which I run through a JoLida JD9 tube phono pre-amp into my tubed JoLida Integrated amp. It delivers a detailed, punchy sound with a bloom, a wide and deep (but properly so) soundstage and quite accurate instrumental sound and voices. Acoustic guitars sound like acoustic guitars, voices have the proper heft, and the Maestro Wood allows for listening deep into the mix for all those little ambient touches that make a record some to life. Compared to my CD playback (which is not so bad, considering what is involved there), the LP playback is just so much warmer, lively, and human sounding.


----------



## SimonNZ

There's quite a bit of vinyl listening going on in the Current Listening thread. Does this really need to be splintered or Balkanised?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

SimonNZ said:


> There's quite a bit of vinyl listening going on in the Current Listening thread. Does this really need to be splintered or Balkanised?


I looked back over the last 24 hours from Page 99 of Current Listening II onwards and saw only a single needle reference in that haystack and even that was just one referring to a comparison from memory with a CD version being currently listened to. Apologies if I'm splintering something though and I'll go back into my shell with my vinyl copy of Gotterdamerung for company and post any of my vinyl v. CD comments ad hoc on the hi-fi forum.


----------



## ptr

'bout a 1/3 of my listening is vinyl, but I don't estimate this format higher then any other, music comes first and I play what ever phonogram the music I care to listen to is stored on!

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

RudyKens said:


> I looked back over the last 24 hours from Page 99 of Current Listening II onwards and saw only a single needle reference in that haystack and even that was just one referring to a comparison from memory with a CD version being currently listened to. Apologies if I'm splintering something though and I'll go back into my shell with my vinyl copy of Gotterdamerung for company and post any of my vinyl v. CD comments ad hoc on the hi-fi forum.


I don't want to send you back into your shell. Its just my two cents worth, and besides I heartily approve (fwiw) of any thread or discussion celebrating vinyl. But one of the things that makes the Current Listening thread so vibrant and informative is the all-inclusive variety. I think there's more there than you realize - until most of my collection got stolen recently I might have been at 50% most days. Your asides or commentary with your lp listening would be welcomed there.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I regularly post about vinyl recordings, but I don't think I will duplicate them in a separate thread, because other forum members will just know to look in the 'Current Listening' thread - as Sid James, I think, recently said, it is the 'Town Square' of the forum where a lot of people go regularly to see what's going on.



> Which brings me to wondering what you all vinyl lovers play your records on. What kind of equipment?


I have two vinyl rigs running, one in my office-in-the garden, where music can be played at a high volume without bothering anyone too much. This has a ProJect One turntable with a (rather good) ProJect arm and an Ortofon OM 20 cartridge. This feeds my antique refurbished Arcam Delta 290, which, as it was made more than 20 years ago, has an internal phono pre-amplifier. This is the set up I use most, as it's robust, I can clean LPs on it etc.

In the house is a vintage Linn LP12 (basic model). I never got around to upgrading it back in the day, so it still has a Basik (LV. X) tonearm. It has an Ortofon 520 Mk. II cartridge. My modern (Cyrus) amplifiers require a dedicated phono pre-amp, so I'm using a Rega Fono Mini A2D, which is an ADC for ripping to digital file too (if you want to commit that sacrilegious act, of course). The turntable needs a comprehensive service, which I've not got around to doing because I'd have to take it to the nearest Linn 'clinic' in Manchester, 35 miles away.

I do like vinyl, but mine may not have been so well looked after as yours...


----------



## Badinerie

I post in current listening II, and everything I listen to, Usually, is Vinyl. Im in my mid 50's and most of my Classics are Lp anyway. Its a nice idea this thread but i kind of agree with the other posters.


----------



## SONNET CLV

TurnaboutVox said:


> I have two vinyl rigs running, one in my office-in-the garden, where music can be played at a high volume without bothering anyone too much. This has a ProJect One turntable with a (rather good) ProJect arm and an Ortofon OM 20 cartridge. This feeds my antique refurbished Arcam Delta 290, which, as it was made more than 20 years ago, has an internal phono pre-amplifier. This is the set up I use most, as it's robust, I can clean LPs on it etc.
> 
> In the house is a vintage Linn LP12 (basic model). I never got around to upgrading it back in the day, so it still has a Basik (LV. X) tonearm. It has an Ortofon 520 Mk. II cartridge. My modern (Cyrus) amplifiers require a dedicated phono pre-amp, so I'm using a Rega Fono Mini A2D, which is an ADC for ripping to digital file too (if you want to commit that sacrilegious act, of course). The turntable needs a comprehensive service, which I've not got around to doing because I'd have to take it to the nearest Linn 'clinic' in Manchester, 35 miles away.
> 
> I do like vinyl, but mine may not have been so well looked after as yours...


Thanks for the information. I believe that a lot more folks might prefer the sound of vinyl to digital formats if they could hear a record played on high quality equipment. Sadly, too many equate records with ticks, pops, scratching, swishing, and inconvenience, and with the sound of low-fi turntable units from the 60's and 70's. Too bad. Such ones have really never heard a record play to its potential.


----------



## Badinerie

I have some of my old replaced HI FI set up in a spare bedroom/music room beside all my guitars ect. This includes my old pioneer turntable. If I cant play LP's in the Living room I have an alternative venue. Good pressings of good recordings played on decent equipment can be very impressive to listen too. Hunting around can still produce Lp's to buy cheaply. Especially classical music. For a poor man like meself its great!


----------



## Rhythm

^ Yes, I'm envious of those of you who still have vinyls.



SONNET CLV said:


> ... Such ones have really never heard a record play to its potential.


When I was a boy, mom brought home a vinyl of Robert Shaw's Gloria by Vivaldi, but I was more fascinated by Ms. Florence Kopfleff's contralto voice than I was of Vivaldi even though he remains a favored composer if only by way of boyhood sentimentality. I must've listened to Kopfleff's voice a million times, and wanted a voice like hers when my voice began to change from soprano. Well, the closest I got to contralto was lyric baritone, and it has served me well over the years.


Just yesterday, one of those wonderments occurred, which are rarely mentioned directly here at TalkClassical, when on youtube I discovered the RCA 1965 vinyl recording of Shaw's Gloria with Kopfleff! It's right here for your listening pleasure, and the pdf score. Ms. Kopfleff is the reason I will forever love sounds of contraltos!









^ Think of me, back then 

_________________
EDIT: Some might say Ms. Kopfleff was a mezzo. Still, the lush, covered female resonance sings out to some of us listeners.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Vinyl listening.
I was in a chamber music mood this evening, so I cracked out two discs of British music, pieces I hadn't visited for quite some time. 
The first to hit my turntable was the Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet by Sir Arthur Bliss. The disc is from SPECTRUM, SR-127 and is titled Two British Quintets. The B side features the Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet by Samuel Coleridge-Taylor. I'll save that for another day. Ramon Kireilis plays the Clarinet accompanying the Lamont String Quartet.
Next I turned to a MUSICAL HERITAGE SOCIETY record, MHS Stereo 4043 titled English Music for Viola and Piano and played the Suite for Viola and Piano by Ralph Vaughan Williams. Emanuel Vardi, Viola; Frank Weinstock, Piano. The B side features a Sonata by Bliss. Again, music for another day (though it might have made for a good match with the Quintet).

Vinyl remains a favored way to experience recorded music for me. Performances seem more alive, right down to the breathing of the musicians.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Some posters have doubted the value of this thread but I think there is some in it as a means of explaining why vinyl is preferred over CD or vice-versa.

Someone is bound to say that the thread then belongs in the hi-fi area and perhaps it does.


----------



## david johnson

the other day it was - Grofe/Grand Canyon Suite/Bernstein/NYPO/columbia


----------



## joen_cph

SimonNZ said:


> I don't want to send you back into your shell. Its just my two cents worth, and besides I heartily approve (fwiw) of any thread or discussion celebrating vinyl. But one of the things that makes the Current Listening thread so vibrant and informative is the all-inclusive variety. I think there's more there than you realize - until most of my collection got stolen recently I might have been at 50% most days. Your asides or commentary with your lp listening would be welcomed there.


So sorry to hear about that - I hope that somehow the case is miraculously solved, and also that the guilty one generally gets what he deserves!


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

The guilty one has already got much more than they rightly deserve. 

Sadly the stolen items are probably scattered across fleamarkets and market traders stalls by now having been sold for pennies to feed some junkie's habit.

Even if they get caught the only benefit would be in taking said scum off the street.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Haut Parleur said:


> Some posters have doubted the value of this thread but I think there is some in it as a means of explaining why vinyl is preferred over CD or vice-versa.
> 
> Someone is bound to say that the thread then belongs in the hi-fi area and perhaps it does.


After today's Bruckner box I listened to an LP record of a Mussorgsky recording then compared the CD which was noticeably better in this instance as the LP suffered from some inner groove distortion the CD didn't have.















Longer sided LP records play OK and this one was OK until the last few minutes which may have mis-tracked if that's the right term but I'd not really noticed this previously though hadn't compared the CD directly either.


----------



## Antiquarian

Listening to Mahler Symphony No. 9, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Cond. Bruno Walter (Turnabout/Vox Historical Series THS 65008/9) I don't know if I like this particular recording as well as I remember. It's probably because its a stereo re-recording from the mono tapes, I guess. Ah, well, the performance is great anyway!


----------



## SONNET CLV

I'm listening to Milton Babbitt's Quartet No. 3 on TURNABOUT VOX TV-S 34515, an album from the series titled "The Contemporary Composer in the USA". Charles Wuorinen shares the disc with his String Quartet. This record features The Fine Arts Quartet and was released in 1972.

Both Quartets on this disc were commissioned for the Fine Arts Quartet by Mr and Mrs Lee A Freeman for the Fine Arts Music Foundation of Chicago. Recording engineers for the Babbitt piece were Jon Stoll and Raymond Weisling, for the Wuorinen piece Raymond Weisling.

The Babbitt Quartet is quite modern sounding -- spiky and dissonant, with a lot of plucked strings and short stabs of arco interspersed with longer shreds of atonal sounding melody. A pleasant listen, really.

One thing about my particular disc -- it had a pressing flaw from the start, and is slightly warped at the beginning of the track, producing a touch of noise for a few rotations. Still, after the initial noise wears off, the remainder of the disc is nearly flawless.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I had to go to hospital today so today's listening has just begun with the brilliant album pictured whose fortissimos are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I had to go to hospital again today so today's vinyl is just about to spin.

It's another Colin Davis Philips box today and Peter Grimes this time. This is a darker tougher rendition than either of my other recordings of the work which are the excellently recorded Hickox Chandos and the Britten Decca ones. The Britten version is unsurpassed in my opinion though I like all 3 for different reasons but only have this one on vinyl.

After that it'll be CDs for 3 hours or so with a Harmonia Mundi Agrippina ready and waiting in the wings.


----------



## Antiquarian

Earlier today I listened to Terry Riley's "In C" with David Mingyue Liang's "Music Of A Thousand Springs - Zen (Ch'an) Of Water" by the Shanghai Film Orchestra, Cond. Wang Yongji. (Celestial Harmonies 13026-1, 1989) In my opinion this is one of the best interpretations of Riley's minimalist work, but I enjoyed listening to Liang's more. This is a very unusual disc. It was recorded only a few months before the government crackdown, and the final tapes had to be smuggled out of the country after Riley and Liang had become "decidedly unofficial" visitors in China.


----------



## worov

Currently listening to this :










Amazing music ! Villa-Lobos was a genius !


----------



## Antiquarian

Listening to Wagner's Parsifal (Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival, Cond. Knappertsbusch 1962, Phillips PHM 5-550). Just Act III, as it looks to be one of those days where my schedule is being made for me.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Ross Lee Finney's 1959 "atonal" Symphony No. 2 on Louisville Orchestra's First Edition Records LOU-625 (1962) with Jorge Mester conducting.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I believe in digital music. I'm a huge Telarc fan, and I support the furthering of digital technology in music, but some things just need to be played on vinyl.







This album is one of my absolute favorites. I think Bernstein captures the jazzy nature of this piece better than most "classical" conductors. It's the fully orchestrated version, but it's got the spirit it did when Paul Whiteman conducted it.


----------



## Simon Moon

Vinyl accounts for about a third of my listening.

I have quite a few of the Nonesuch mid-20th century recordings on vinyl that have not been reissued on CD. 

My latest spin was the 180 gram reissue of the RCA Living Stereo recording of SCHEHERAZADE with Fritz Reiner and the Chicago Symphony. Dead quiet vinyl, dynamics galore, and see through transparency. 

I have a 12" tonearm, so inner groove distortion is next to nonexistent, mounted with a low output MC cartridge that can track anything.


----------



## Mesenkomaha

I love listening to my music on vinyl and buy several records weekly at the local thrift stores. I was actually going to make a thread about my hauls but this one seems perfectly fine to do it in.

I started collecting vinyl maybe four or five months ago. The stores that I frequent sell records for 50 cents each so I've driven my wife crazy by bringing home quite a few LPs. Here is what I found today. Feel free to rate my haul or comment on the quality of what I've purchased!









And I just had to get this cassette too. I'm tired of listening to the radio so leaving the store I was cranking some of the sweet Baroque.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Yes, it is quite ridiculous just how cheap you can get vinyl. Unrelated in classical, but still vinyl related. I bought an unopened original pressing of Benny Goodman's Carnegie Hall concert for 6 dollars. It is one of the most important jazz records of all time, and I got it for a steal. I couldn't buy the CD version for that cheap. The record wasn't made in the 30's. It was actually deemed lost to the world, until Benny Goodman found copies of the broadcast in the 50's. It features anybody who was anybody at the height of the swing craze in America.


----------



## Simon Moon

Last night I spun Ernst Krenek, "Statisch Und Exstatisch" and "Kitharaulos".

The oboe performance on "Kitharaulos" I've heard described as 'heroic'.









I sure hope those that listen to a fair amount of vinyl, especially those that frequent thrift stores, own a record cleaning machine of some sort.

Good ones (manually driven) can be purchased for under $200 from companies like KAB USA and Record Doctor. The KAB is a bit cheaper, but requires an external vacuum. The Record Doctor has one built in.

The Record Doctor -









There is also the Spinclean for about $70, but does not have the ability to vacuum the dirty fluid off the record. Important, IMO.

You'd be surprised how many clicks and pops can be eliminated with a good cleaning.

Record cleaning fluid can easily be made for cheap using: 1 part isopropyl alcohol (99% is best, but hard to find), 3 parts distilled water and a couple of drops of Dawn dish soap per gallon. This formula is as good as much more expensive stuff marketed to to audio consumers.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

^Great tip, I don't have a good record cleaner yet. Right now I have a brush and solution I use. I plan to get a decent record cleaner like the one above down the road, I just don't have a lot of funds at the moment.


----------



## Alfacharger

This thread made me pull out one of my old favorites.










That giant on-line store that starts with an "A" has one new copy for $197.00!!!


----------



## bigshot

If you aren't cleaning a lot of records, a hand cleaning does as good of a job as a machine. I use clean sponges and distilled vinegar with a distilled water rinse and towel dry. Distilled products leave absolutely no residue, and the vinegar cuts through the toughest fingerprints and makes the grooves shine like rainbows again. But it makes your fingers smell like pickles.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Listened to the Violin Concerto, LK 241, by Lucrecia Kasilag. There's a work and a name you don't hear very often -- if ever. Kasilag (August 31, 1917 - August 16, 2008) was a Filipino composer, music educator, and National Artist for Music who is credited with more than 200 musical compositions. The record is a Marco Polo "Digital Recording" in Stereo -- HK 6.220419, released in 1986, which is about the time I picked this one up. I've long enjoyed the exploratory nature of the Marco Polo label, and many of my favorite discs are HKs.

The Concerto itself is of that modern-romantic genre. It received its premiere in Moscow in 1984, but there's little in the music to date it so recent. It is definitely 20th century sounding, and much of the music (especially the second movement Adagio) has an "Asian" cast to it. As the record jacket notes: "Throughout the work the soloist enjoys prominence in music that provides an exciting synthesis of Asian and Western elements, deftly combined." This is perfect musical accompaniment for Roger Crossland novels, especially _Jade Rooster_. Rugged, gutsy, and dramatic.

A delightful disc I'm happy to own, and play.


----------



## Antiquarian

I'm listening to Brahms' Piano Concerto No.2 by the USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra, directed by Gennadi Rozhdestvensky with John Lill on the piano. ( DG 2530 111) This is Lill's live performance in the International Tchaikovsky Competition of 1970, which he won. This is a wonderful recording. I only wish that there wasn't a minor scratch on side 2, in the Andante.


----------



## Antiquarian

I'm listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 by the New York Philharmonic, conducted by Arturo Toscanini (RCA Victrola Mono VIC-1502) as a result of a recommendation from another thread. I had forgotten that I even had a copy of this! Excellent performance, but sonically less than stellar (it was recorded 9-10/4/1936).


----------



## hpowders

Antiquarian said:


> I'm listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 by the New York Philharmonic, conducted by Arturo Toscanini (RCA Victrola Mono VIC-1502) as a result of a recommendation from another thread. I had forgotten that I even had a copy of this! Excellent performance, but sonically less than stellar (it was recorded 9-10/4/1936).


There are better restorations. RCA Victrola, unfortunately is a dinosaur regarding sound transfers from the 1930's-1940's.


----------



## billberry

At the moment it is:
Carreras Domingo Pavarotti in concert & Metha, bought for 50p and is in excellent condition.
Vivaldi Four Seasons & Elgar Enigma Variations both on the Classics for Pleasure label bought in the 70's


----------



## Eramirez156

Sir Thomas conducting the New York Phil in the Sibelius 7th.









Sorry I just realized I posted in wrong thread, I'm bad


----------



## Baregrass

​
Love this 4 record set and love the sound of good clean vinyl.


----------



## Albert7

Very frustrated with collecting classical music releases from 2010-2015 on vinyl. Most of those are DG which is awesome but they want like $30-$60/disc?

Seriously?

iTunes is much better bargain honestly .

And no Hilary Hahn on vinyl which disappoints me.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A886976%2Cp_n_binding_browse-bin%3A387647011 for all DG releases on vinyl lately.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Antill: Corroboree (concert suite), LSO/Goosens
Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite, Rochester Phil/Grofe









Not sure why the image is sideways. Oh well.


----------



## Albert7

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Antill: Corroboree (concert suite), LSO/Goosens
> Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite, Rochester Phil/Grofe
> 
> View attachment 69137
> 
> 
> Not sure why the image is sideways. Oh well.


Which record player model is that in the photo?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Albert7 said:


> Which record player model is that in the photo?


something cheap I picked up a few years before vinyl was cool again. It says 'Telefunken' on it, whatever that means. I will upgrade when I have enough money to spend on another turntable!


----------



## Baregrass

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> something cheap I picked up a few years before vinyl was cool again. It says 'Telefunken' on it, whatever that means. I will upgrade when I have enough money to spend on another turntable!


Here is some information on Telefunken turntables. Some of their older stuff was pretty good and you can still get carts and styluses for some them. I couldn't tell the model number of yours but it looks like maybe something out of the 80's??

http://www.vinylengine.com/library/telefunken.shtml

Hope this helps.


----------



## Albert7

Sadly classical music labels failing to press new releases on vinyl = losing out on major sales... so short sighted now that vinyl is making a huge comeback.


----------



## Antiquarian

Recently listened to Shostakovitch Symphony No. 5 Op.47, Bernstein and the New York Phil. (Columbia Masterworks MS 6115) Truly a historic recording.


----------



## Baregrass

Listening to record 10 of the 12 record set of Reader's Digest Festival of Light Classical Music. Mozart, Strauss, Brahms, Liszt. I rescued the boxed set from an antique store for a few bucks and the poor thing was not treated well but after lots of cleaning it is listenable.






​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## poodlebites

Great thread!!









I like the Shostakovich quintet a lot, but it's Prokofiev's side that gets the most listens.


----------



## Baregrass

Great to see this thread active again!


----------



## alan davis

I've just resurrected my turntable after 17 years. I bought a new amp in 2000 which didn't have a phono stage so the turntable sat atop my hifi cabinet unused for all that time. However I decided to make it an Easter project this year to get it back in action. Bought a little external phono stage and "Bob's your uncle", it's back spinning vinyl. Got out my pristine 4LP "Die Meistersingers..." and played it all day. Ordered the Rachmaninov piano concert box, Ashkenasky/Previn from Amazon.uk, wonderful recordings also. Certainly LP's are dearer than CD's these days, but at around $20-25 they are cheaper in real terms than in the 1980's. I'll certainly be adding to my collection. What's a little snap, crackle and pop between friends?


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Near mint on vinyl
> ( €39.00)


Look what I bought yesterday. :clap:


----------



## poodlebites

Score, Pugg!

I'm listening to this boxset while reading about the quartets.


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> Score, Pugg!
> 
> I'm listening to this boxset while reading about the quartets.
> 
> View attachment 94115


At least one don not need glasses by this kind of box sets, normal print size.
( compared to CD)


----------



## alan davis

Pugg said:


> Look what I bought yesterday. :clap:


Fantastic buy. A much underrated "Ring".


----------



## Pugg

​*Elena Souliotis *: Donizetti/ Verdi arias.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*

​*Dame Joan Sutherland*: Opera arias.


----------



## poodlebites

I'm still enjoying the Shostakovich book and quartets (currently busy with nr. 7) but I've found this other record last Saturday and I'm enjoying the Mendelssohn octet a lot (then I saw it's high ranked on the TC recomended list) I haven't been able to listen to the whole Boccherini quintet yet.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

The music of Grieg in two very nice early stereo lp recordings featuring two superb British artists: pianist Solomon and conductor Sir John Barbirolli.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Violin Concerto, Grumiaux/Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra and Mozart Piano Quintet K.452 members of Vienna Octet + Panhoffer


----------



## poodlebites

I saw the Rotterdam Philharmonisch Orkest play Beethoven's 7th not so long ago. The best recording I have is the one on the picture. I also have the DG Karajan recording, but I somehow like this one a bit more. It's not a first pressing, but the repress from not long ago that came in the Mercury Living Presence box nr. 2 and in the liner notes they say that the sound has been improved quite a bit in this new pressing. I cannot compare with the previous pressing(s) but this one sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ceburaska

My first post, and right now it is Du Pré and Barenboim, Beethoven cello sonata no. 3. Lovely.







I listen to vinyl:radio:digital about 50:30:20.
Volunteering at a charity music shop has seen my classical vinyl collection increase by about 200 records in a year, most go for 99p, so it's not too bad a deal. Two box sets of the Ring was probably an extravagance though...


----------



## Pugg

Ceburaska said:


> My first post, and right now it is Du Pré and Barenboim, Beethoven cello sonata no. 3. Lovely.
> View attachment 94550
> 
> I listen to vinyl:radio:digital about 50:30:20.
> Volunteering at a charity music shop has seen my classical vinyl collection increase by about 200 records in a year, most go for 99p, so it's not too bad a deal. Two box sets of the Ring was probably an extravagance though...


We love to see vinyl lovers and new members, welcome to TalkClassical .


----------



## dillonp2020

Maria Callas: Donde lieta usci from La Boheme.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Renaissance Concert and Dance Music--Klebel/Ensemble Musica Antiqua AND
Schubert "Great" C Major Symphony--Szell/Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler:* Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966


----------



## ww129

Mozart and Bohm:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Borodin: Orchestral Works conducted by Tjeknavorian/National Philharmonic RCA
Mendelssohn: Symphony No.3 ("Scottish") cond. by Maag/London Symphony London/Decca
Shostakovich: Symphony No.7 cond. by Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic EMI/Melodiya


----------



## alan davis

Have just received the new Leonard Bernstein complete Mahler Symphonies on 15 discs from Amazon.fr, sort of a late 65th birthday present. No logic really in buying them on vinyl when the same set is available on CD at about one eighth of the price.However logic never entered into the argument. Am listening to the "Titan" at the moment.


----------



## Pugg

alan davis said:


> Have just received the new Leonard Bernstein complete Mahler Symphonies on 15 discs from Amazon.fr, sort of a late 65th birthday present. No logic really in buying them on vinyl when the same set is available on CD at about one eighth of the price.However logic never entered into the argument. Am listening to the "Titan" at the moment.


Please give a verdict, I am so temped to buy those.


----------



## Melvin

Weber Clarinet Concerti


----------



## Tristan

Currently listening to this recording of Giordano's _Andrea Chenier_:









I seem to have more opera on vinyl than anything else. This is because of the amazing libretti provided with vinyl recordings of operas and because the vinyl format really seems to bring out the voices in ways that CDs can't.


----------



## alan davis

Pugg said:


> Please give a verdict, I am so temped to buy those.


Pugg, have only listened to the "Titan" at this stage but was immediately impressed. Will keep you updated.


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich second piano concerto, in my ears close to Nirvana, the andante is soo great . For me one of the greatest 
piano concerts. 
Leonard Bernstein at the piano and Andre Previn conducting NY Philharmonic.


----------



## stejo

Samuel Barbers String Quartet Op.11 with the lovely adagio.
I remember they played this adagio on Karajans Funeral a lot of years ago.

Dickermann Quartet recorded in Frankfurt 1984, the audio is great.


----------



## stejo

Lovely afternoon, wife out for shopping so I´m alone with my Thoren...
Haydn´s cello concerts spinning right now, with Academy of St. Martin in the fields (one of my favorite orchestra) and 
Rostropovich. Recorded sometimes in 1976 according to the text.


----------



## ww129

alan davis said:


> Have just received the new Leonard Bernstein complete Mahler Symphonies on 15 discs from Amazon.fr, sort of a late 65th birthday present. No logic really in buying them on vinyl when the same set is available on CD at about one eighth of the price.However logic never entered into the argument. Am listening to the "Titan" at the moment.


IMHO Bernstein's complete set of Mahler Symphonies issued by CBS in 1974 is very very good indeed. That said, I have not had the chance listening to the latest issue yet.


----------



## Pugg

ww129 said:


> IMHO Bernstein's complete set of Mahler Symphonies issued by CBS in 1974 is very very good indeed. That said, I have not had the chance listening to the latest issue yet.


Me neither that's why I ask the question , if it less good then the CD transfer, it has no purpose of buying it.


----------



## Melvin

Guiomar Novaes plays the Grieg concerto and "Nights in the Garden of Spain" by De Falla.

I'm not particularly familiar with this pianist, but the Grieg is powerful, and The De Falla is an amazing side, a truly mystical and ominous impressionistic adventure.

I love this record! Gets lots of plays by me, it's a trusty one in my collection. Dug it up at the local used record store for cheap! I think it's time for me to pay another visit to that shop.


----------



## ww129

Pugg said:


> Me neither that's why I ask the question , if it less good then the CD transfer, it has no purpose of buying it.


Now listening to Mahler Symphony no. 4 conducted by Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra, recorded on October 1 & 2, 1965. The album is released in 1977 by CBS.


----------



## Triplets

ww129 said:


> Now listening to Mahler Symphony no. 4 conducted by Szell with The Cleveland Orchestra, recorded on October 1 & 2, 1965. The album is released in 1977 by CBS.


The CD remastering sounds infinitely superior to the lp, imo


----------



## ww129

Triplets said:


> The CD remastering sounds infinitely superior to the lp, imo


I do not want to start another battle on analog vs digital here, but IMHO LP sounds real whilst digital is "more than real".
:tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Triplets

ww129 said:


> I do not want to start another battle on analog vs digital here, but IMHO LP sounds real whilst digital is "more than real".
> :tiphat::tiphat:


Szell was a notorious interventionist in the mixing booth. Most of his recordings sound better on CD simply because the remixes undid most of the damage that the conductor did to the final mix released on the lps. It isn't really a CD vs Vinyl issue


----------



## ww129

Triplets said:


> Szell was a notorious interventionist in the mixing booth. Most of his recordings sound better on CD simply because the remixes undid most of the damage that the conductor did to the final mix released on the lps. It isn't really a CD vs Vinyl issue


Thanks for the clarification. 
So the version on LP is the one which Szell wanted his audiences to hear while the CD version is the one that the remix engineer preferred. I should stick to the conductor's interpretation, otherwise it is meaningless to listen to his performance.


----------



## Melvin

Haha, some funny little bickering up there^^

I've been forced into buying vinyl against my own will! For all the great recordings that have not been reissued on CD...








Reger Piano Concerto
Serkin / Ormandy
CBS 61711
(1976)

I'm trying to get into Reger here a little bit, and Serkin/Ormandy recordings are definitely my first choice whenever I'm given the option. There does exist a CD reissue, but it is so rare that it's actually about 10x cheaper just to buy the vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

Melvin said:


> Haha, some funny little bickering up there^^
> 
> I've been forced into buying vinyl against my own will! For all the great recordings that have not been reissued on CD...
> 
> View attachment 95359
> 
> Reger Piano Concerto
> Serkin / Ormandy
> CBS 61711
> (1976)
> 
> I'm trying to get into Reger here a little bit, and Serkin/Ormandy recordings are definitely my first choice whenever I'm given the option. There does exist a CD reissue, but it is so rare that it's actually about 10x cheaper just to buy the vinyl.


It's as much bickering as we make it ourselves 
Attachment not to bee seen.


----------



## Triplets

ww129 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> So the version on LP is the one which Szell wanted his audiences to hear while the CD version is the one that the remix engineer preferred. I should stick to the conductor's interpretation, otherwise it is meaningless to listen to his performance.


That's reasonable. Of course, Szell assumed that most people would be listening to his recordings on the most widely used playback media of hthe day, namely an AM radio attached to a gas guzzling American car as it roared down the highway, so if you want to truly realize the Conductors intentions you should buy one and listen to it 4/5 of the time


----------



## Pugg

*On vinyl.*

​*Brahms*: Violin concerto 
Boris Belkin/ Ivan Fischer.
On vinyl.


----------



## poodlebites

I'm amazed at how good the Stravinsky side sounds. I had a copy with a huge scratch on the Berg side, but last week I found another one NM on both sides.


----------



## dillonp2020

Bach Partitas and Sonatas for Solo Violin performed by Nathan Milstein.


----------



## ww129

Listened to something "modern" today:


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony 2


----------



## Pugg

Just finished this wonderful recording : Die Fledermaus.


----------



## Minor Sixthist

My grandma bought a record player today! We're finally able to put my gramp's records to good use. It's been only a couple hours and we've listened to a few Beatles tracks - Penny Lane, LSD - The Firebird, Dvorak 9, and West Side Story. It's pretty cool.


----------



## poodlebites

Really enjoying this record. I couldn't find any information anywhere, just this picture on an ebay auction.


----------



## Pugg

The Pleasure of Their Company.

Kathleen Battle Soprano , Christopher Parkening, Guitar.

L.P cover is the same.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bellini: Norma
*
Elena Souliotis (Norma), Fiorenza Cossotto (Adalgisa), Mario Del Monaco (Pollione), Carlo Cava (Oroveso), Athos Cesarini (Flavio) & Giuliana Tavolaccini (Clotilde)

Orchestra e Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Silvio Varviso

Cover from L.P is the same.


----------



## Melvin

GIESEKING PLAYS DEBUSSY!
(3 LP set)
one of my all time favorite recordings, which I was very lucky to find today for $1.00

Today I went to 2 estate sales in the rich section of town. And now I feel like Jesse James without a gun! Picked up about 60 LP's in absolutely pristine condition at 50 cents a piece! It was a gold mine. I actually had to pass on a lot of good ones.

At the first house I was sifting through a bunch of pop and Christmas albums. But then the last place I checked was this box off to the side, and this was the treasure chest, I just started pulling out spectacular LP's one after the other! Lots of Mahler double LPs, Prokofievs, Janaceks, and various other 20th century goods.

The second house had a huge record shelf full of classical, but it looked like as if it had already been picked through thoroughly by others who got there first. But I still could pick out some good Strauss, Brahms, and Verdi. Near mint all of it, 50 cents per disc.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Krachaturian Concerto For Piano And Orchestra: Felix Slatkin conductor, Leonard Pennario piano, The Concert Arts Orchestra.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Faure: Sonatas For Violin and Piano. Grumiaux, violin Crossley piano on Philips lp.
Chausson: Symphony in B flat. Perf. by Ansermet/Suisse Romande Orchestra on Decca lp.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Faure: Sonatas For Violin and Piano. Grumiaux, violin Crossley piano on Philips lp.
> Chausson: Symphony in B flat. Perf. by Ansermet/Suisse Romande Orchestra on Decca lp.
> 
> View attachment 95709
> View attachment 95707


Oh dear, me and covers, I wish I was born much earlier.


----------



## ww129

Melvin said:


> GIESEKING PLAYS DEBUSSY!
> (3 LP set)
> one of my all time favorite recordings, which I was very lucky to find today for $1.00
> 
> Today I went to 2 estate sales in the rich section of town. And now I feel like Jesse James without a gun! Picked up about 60 LP's in absolutely pristine condition at 50 cents a piece! It was a gold mine. I actually had to pass on a lot of good ones.
> 
> At the first house I was sifting through a bunch of pop and Christmas albums. But then the last place I checked was this box off to the side, and this was the treasure chest, I just started pulling out spectacular LP's one after the other! Lots of Mahler double LPs, Prokofievs, Janaceks, and various other 20th century goods.
> 
> The second house had a huge record shelf full of classical, but it looked like as if it had already been picked through thoroughly by others who got there first. But I still could pick out some good Strauss, Brahms, and Verdi. Near mint all of it, 50 cents per disc.


Congratulation. You are so lucky


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*

​
*Pilar Lorengar* : opera arias and songs.


----------



## Guest

A few years ago I sold my Denon DP 2000 turntable .I was left with a Lenco L75 with a very poor cartridge.All my non classical records are still in my possession and I decided to buy a better turntable.I hope it will be here in a few days.
I made a mistake with choosing this video,my turntable has a straight arm







It comes with a Denon DL110 and the turntable looks as new.


----------



## david johnson

On my turntable now is - Mahler 3/Nonesuch/Horenstein/LSO


----------



## chesapeake bay

Traverso said:


> A few years ago I sold my Denon DP 2000 turntable .I was left with a Lenco L75 with a very poor cartridge.All my non classical records are still in my possession and I decided to buy a better turntable.I hope it will be here in a few days.
> 
> It comes with a Denon DL110 and the turntable looks as new.


Those Denon turntables with the rosewood plinth really are nice, hope your new one is awesome!


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'm listening to this:









And I believe Vaneyes is to blame :lol:


----------



## Guest

chesapeake bay said:


> Those Denon turntables with the rosewood plinth really are nice, hope your new one is awesome!


It is of course not a new one but it has a very little unnoted crash,I am very excited and happy with this Chrismas tree:angel:

My player is seen in the two pictures


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> It is of course not a new one but it has a very little unnoted crash,I am very excited and happy with this Chrismas tree:angel:
> 
> My player is seen in the two pictures


Christmas is early for you this year!!


----------



## Guest

I was a bit careless when I sold my Denon DP2000.


----------



## poodlebites

I really like this record even though it took me a few spins to start liking it. The first times I listened to it I didn't know what was going all at all, but that somehow kept me playing it back again. It's not like I know what's going on now, but I enjoy how the the music moves and changes.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - Vinyl Edition*








​
Mahler: Symphony No. 8 - Vinyl Edition

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Sir Georg


----------



## chesapeake bay

poodlebites said:


> View attachment 95778
> 
> I really like this record even though it took me a few spins to start liking it. The first times I listened to it I didn't know what was going all at all, but that somehow kept me playing it back again. It's not like I know what's going on now, but I enjoy how the the music moves and changes.


What album is that? the picture is too tiny for me to see lol


----------



## poodlebites

Oops, sorry. It's the DG lp with the Johnn Cage and Witold Lutosławski string quartets.


----------



## WVdave

Enjoying one of Philippe Entremont's early Columbia recordings with Ormandy at the moment.


----------



## ww129

Traverso said:


> A few years ago I sold my Denon DP 2000 turntable .I was left with a Lenco L75 with a very poor cartridge.All my non classical records are still in my possession and I decided to buy a better turntable.I hope it will be here in a few days.
> I made a mistake with choosing this video,my turntable has a straight arm
> View attachment 95765
> 
> It comes with a Denon DL110 and the turntable looks as new.


With a good overhaul, I am pretty sure a Lenco L75 can perform better than a Denon DP2000.


----------



## WVdave

75 cents this morning at my local thrift store. Had to do it and now I'm glad I did!


----------



## WVdave

Have this already on CD (doesn't everyone?), but lucked onto a perfect vinyl copy for 80 cents on my way out of m local thrift store this morning. A spiritual intervention? Perhaps.


----------



## Pugg

WVdave said:


> Have this already on CD (doesn't everyone?), but lucked onto a perfect vinyl copy for 80 cents on my way out of m local thrift store this morning. A spiritual intervention? Perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 95902


Must be faith........


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

*On Vinyl*








*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony 9
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony 1
Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## Pugg

*Lehár*: The Merry Widow.
Dame Joan Sutherland.


----------



## Pugg

No 8 spinning now.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 3.
Leoanrd Bernstein conducting.

Vinyl lovers, the sound is stunning, best birthday present this year .


----------



## poodlebites

inspired by Pugg's Mahler posts. 
It's a bit annoying that record nr. 1 has sides 1 and 4 and record nr.2 2 and 3.


----------



## KenOC

This is the way lots of multiple record sets used to be made so that they could be played on record changers.


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> View attachment 96115
> 
> 
> inspired by Pugg's Mahler posts.
> It's a bit annoying that record nr. 1 has sides 1 and 4 and record nr.2 2 and 3.


The Bernstein is on two records, thank goodness, no fillers.


----------



## poodlebites

KenOC said:


> This is the way lots of multiple record sets used to be made so that they could be played on record changers.


Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense, but now it makes me change records twice. Not really a big deal, just a bit annoying.


----------



## poodlebites

Pugg said:


> The Bernstein is on two records, thank goodness, no fillers.


Yes, this one too. It's just the order of the sides that is different than what I was used to with 2 record sets.


----------



## hpowders

I no longer have the equipment to play vinyl recordings.

Nothing is more disheartening to me as to when I'm hunting down a recording from the past, it is only available on vinyl and wasn't transferred to CD and as if that isn't bad enough, the price of that vinyl copy can be upward of $100!


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> Yes, this one too. It's just the order of the sides that is different than what I was used to with 2 record sets.


Here's a link so you can see the full list of records.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn's Symphonies 95 through 99, my favorite "London" Symphonies. Performed by Colin Davis with the Royal Concertgebouw on Philips from the Complete "London" Symphonies.


----------



## WVdave

From a Program of Chopin Piano Music Played By Vladimir Horowitz
RCA Victor Red Seal, Lm - 1137


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Two of my favorite Brahms interpretations by Eduard Van Beinum and the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam (aka Royal Concertgebouw) on the former Epic label.


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky*, Prokofiev*, The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg ‎- Serenade In C Major Op. 48, Classical Symphony Op. 25, Capitol Records ‎- P8290, Vinyl, Mono, 1953.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Haydn String Quartets, opus 20 ("Sun"), played by Koeckert String Quartet on DG lps.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Listening again today to the Symphony No. 5, "Segments", by Antanas Rekašius, one of my favorite records for some while now,









I was reminded that I had posted on this same disc some time ago on this website. Running a search, I found the post and thought it might be shared again here. Apparently this composer does not get much mention on TalkClassical.com for the search for his name produced only the one post -- my own. Alas!

http://www.talkclassical.com/showthread.php?t=37262&p=909843&viewfull=1#post909843

I might mention here that I first read about this disc in an issue of _Fanfare Magazine_, in a review of the recently released LP. The disc was released in the early 1980's, but I did not acquire one till sometime later from a second hand seller. Though when I had first read about the record and it intrigued me greatly, I put off purchasing the disc. By the time some years later that I decided I must hear this, and began searching for a copy, it was out of print. But some years later, when the opportunity to purchase a used copy arose, I snatched it up quickly. (I wish I had done so at the time I first read of the disc, but I was likely on some sort of budget and had already ordered my allotment for the month so did not get the Rekašius disc.) In any case, it has become a favorite record -- partly due to the search involved to get it, and largely because of the music. But that's the classical vinyl disc I listened to today.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7 
Leoanrd Bernstein conducting.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubini: Medea.*
( highlights on vinyl)
Eileen Farrell/ André Turp/ Ezio Flagello.
Arnold Gamson conducting.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler: Symphony No 2 .


----------



## Pugg

*On Vinyl*







*Beverly Sill*s, singing famous mad scenes.
I Purtani/ Lucia di Lammermoor/ Hamlet/ Anna Bolena.


----------



## Pugg

*On Vinyl.*

​
*Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice for piano & strings, Op. 76

Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra.

Daniel Chorzempa organ and Ionian

Edo de Waart conducting.


----------



## poodlebites

Something really weird (and nice) happened to me today. 
I woke up and played the Dvorak side of the record I'm posting today. I was ready to leave when the second movement was on. I usually wait till the movement is over, but today I had to leave because I wanted to be on time at work, so I switched the amp off, left home, went to the car and set the car's radio on. It's always playing Radio 4, that over here (The Netherlands) is the classical music station. It was playing the Dvorak quartet, exactly the second movement, the one I was listening when I left home. There was a moment I thought I was dreaming, but I wasn't. What are the chances that such thing can happen?


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart and Rossin*i arias.
Frederica von Stade.
Rerecorded at our concert hall in town

Vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Adam*: Giselle

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Highlights from Swan Lake and Sleeping Beauty.
V.P. Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl.*


​*Mozart*: Symphony no 41
*Haydn*: Symphony 103.

V.P .Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms*: Symphony no 4
B.P Herbert von Karajan
_Vinyl edition. _


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*
No 3 playing.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Pugg

*Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*

Symphony No 1

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances, opuses 46 and 72 complete. Played by the Czech Philharmonic and directed by the legendary Vaclav Talich on the Urania label.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Brahms: The Four Symphonies - Vinyl Edition*
> 
> Symphony No 1
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


This album must be establishing a record on TC as far as photo appearances go.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I'll go with Walter's set of the Complete Brahms Symphonies on Columbia


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> This album must be establishing a record on TC as far as photo appearances go.


And rightfully so, one of the best releases this year.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini Arias*: Lucia Valentini Terrani
On Fonit Certa L.P


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966

Re-release on vinyl .


----------



## Pugg

​ *Bach*: Goldberg Variations - *Vinyl Edition *

Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl edition.*








*Tchaikovsky/ Grieg.*
V.P. Herbert von Karajan 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Just arrived.*








Claude Debussy (1862-1918) / Samson Francois
Pianoworks (180g) Vinyl.

Just arrived.


----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

​
*Bruckner:* Mass No. 1 in D Minor

Edith Mathis, Marga Schiml, Wieslaw Ochman, Karl Ridderbusch, Elmar Schloter

Bavarian Radio Chorus & Symphonieorchester des Bayerisch, Eugen Jochum.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fauré : Songs.*
Frederica von Stade/ Jean-Philippe Collard.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## WVdave

Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 2 in F Minor
Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major 
Charles Rosen - Piano, New Philaharmonia Orchestra
Conductor - John Pritchard
Columbia Odyssey Y-31529, STEREO, vinyl LP, US, 1972.


----------



## Pugg

* Mendelssohn* : Symphony Nr.2 "Lobgesang"

Edith Mathis, Liselotte Rebmann, Werner Hollweg,
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes
Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: Symphony no 2
Herbert von Karajan conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
> 
> Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti
> 
> Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966
> 
> Re-release on vinyl .


I've had this album for a long time, and still regard it as one of the best Mahler Seconds I've heard. Lately, however, the Mahler 2 in general has receded in my affections.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms: Double Concerto with Heifetz, violin and Piatigorsky, 'cello. Wallenstein conducting RCA Symphony. My long time favorite performance of this work.


----------



## Pugg

​*Schumann*: Symphony no 3 et al.
Philharmonia orchestra / Riccardo Muti.
Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no. 9.
Giulini, Chicago SO.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony 7

Concertgebouw orchestra/ Bernard Haitink.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Fauré* : Barcaroles
Jean-Philippe Collard

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

B.P. Herbert von Karajan.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## misteraitch

*Smetana*: String Quartets / Smetana Quartet

I bought some wonderful '60s Supraphon LPs yesterday: especially pleased to have this one!


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Nicanor Zabaleta , Katheinz Zoeller, Wolfgang Schulz 
Sinphonia Concertante

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Bohm
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Britten*: St Nicolas, Op. 42

Peter Pears (tenor), David Hemmings (boy soprano), Ralph Downes (organ)

Girls' Choir of Sir John Leman School, Beccles, Boys' Choir of Ipswich School Preparatory Department, Three boys from the Choir of St Mary-le-Tower, Ipswich & Aldeburgh Festival Choir and Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony no 3

Agnes Baltsa/ V.P./ Lorin Maazel.

*Vinyl edition.*


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart : Divertimento No.17 K.344. Boskovsky conducting Vienna Mozart Ensemble on Decca label.


----------



## WVdave

The Strings Of The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy ‎- Serenade for Strings
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6224, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1958.


----------



## Pugg

*Haydn*: String Quartets, Op. 50 No 1 and 2

Tokyo String Quartet.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

_Opera intermezzi_ ( various composers)
B.P. Herbert von Karajan. 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​Romantic Russia : Sir Gerog Solti
Borodin/ Glinlka/ Mussorgsky

vinyl edition.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

WVdave said:


> The Strings Of The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy ‎- Serenade for Strings
> Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 6224, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1958.
> 
> View attachment 97870


Still the best Tchaikovsky String Serenade as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eramire156

*Casals at Prades.*









Needed to get away from the horrific news coming out of LV.

Bach and Casals

Sonatas 1 & 2
for cello and piano

Pablo Casals, _cello_
Paul Baumgartner, _piano_









Sonata no.3

Pablo Casals, _cello_
Paul Baumgartner, _piano_

Chromatic Fantasy
Italian Concerto

Rudolf Serkin, _piano_

Columbia ML 4349 and 4350


----------



## Pugg

​
*Offenbach* : Overtures

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest

Nearly all of my posts in the Current Listening thread lately are on vinyl. Has anyone seen this--he's hilarious! (Especially the DG bit!)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No 8
Herbert von Karajan.

Deutsche Grammophon 2707 085 Germany 1976S


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Hebrides Overture, Op. 26 ('Fingal's Cave')

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra/ Leonard Bernstein conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 4/* Schumann*: Symphony No. 4

New Philharmonia Orchestra Riccardo Muti conducting.

Vinyl edition


----------



## Bill H.

I made a transfer of this old RCA set, which I believe never made it to any digital re-release. Maestro Shaw wasn't even 30 years old when he conducted it.









Here's a link to a zipped transfer, in FLAC format: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByTWd_3f2RpSdlk5UzYzT3o2UG8

NOTE: If you wish to download the current zip, there's two versions of the final track, one of which I had meant to delete because of a small glitch in the track. You can delete the first Track VII, which should have an earlier datestamp in the File Properties. I'll re-edit the zip later today.


----------



## Pugg

I hope you don't mind Bill, this one is from you tube.


----------



## poodlebites

Been in a Dvorak kick lately.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: Evocations - Vinyl Edition

_Daniil Trifonov _(piano)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Chopin*: Evocations - Vinyl Edition
> 
> _Daniil Trifonov _(piano)


Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Please share your thoughts.


Will do, but first I am going to spin the CD which I did get as a present last night, at diner.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Falla*: El sombrero de tres picos /The Three-Cornered Hat

Teresa Berganza
Boston symphony orchestra Seije Ozawa conducting.


----------



## Guest

SONNET CLV said:


> Which brings me to wondering what you all vinyl lovers play your records on. What kind of equipment?


I currently have a VPI Scout 1.1 with an Ortofon 2m Black cartridge:










But I just upgraded to a VPI Prime Signature (will have it in about 2 weeks)










I'm keeping the Ortofon for the time being to reduce costs, but I would like a cartridge that is a little less sensitive to surface noise. A Nagaoka MP500 is a top contender. From what I read, it is extremely detailed without exposing every nano particle in the grooves and also very rich and musical sounding.










Here is the rest of my system:

DALI Epicon 2 speakers 
SVS SB13 Ultra sub
PrimaLuna Premium Dialogue HP tube integrated amp
Esoteric K-03 SACD player
Musical Surroundings Nova II phono stage
Audeze LCD-XC headphones
Nordost, Audio Analysis interconnects; Kimber Kable speaker cables


----------



## Guest

Nice player!
I have this monster, the Denon DP 67 Turntable with a Denon DL110.
I am considering to buy a Ortofon 2M Bronze or the GRADO REFERENCE PLATINUM+1
I am afraid that there will be little difference and be better off buying cd's instead.


----------



## Pugg

*Grieg*: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Lucia Popp (soprano)

Ambrosian Singers, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Helgoland for Men's Chorus and full Orchestra
Anton Bruckner: Psalm 150, For Soprano, Chorus And Orchestra
Norman/ Welting/ Minton / Rendall / Ramey

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Missa Solemnis in C minor K139 'Waisenhausmesse'

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Frederica von Stade (contralto), Wieslaw Ochman (tenor), Kurt Moll (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Claudio Abbado.

Vinyl, mint condition for €3.00


----------



## poodlebites

getting ready for the concert (I don't know if the picture is big enough, anyway, it's Messiaen's Turangalila conducted by Seiji Ozawa) in a coupla weeks.
side 4 is takemitsu's november steps, played with two instruments I had never heard before (the biwa and the shakuhachi) but I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Mozart: Divertimento No.17. Karajan/Berlin Phiharmonic on DGG vinyl.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven - Pablo Casals, Sándor Végh, Mieczyslaw Horszowski 
Archduke Trio In B Flat Major, Op. 97, Turnabout ‎- TV-S 34411, Vinyl, LP, Stereo.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart* :Violin Concerto No. 1 in B Major K. 207
Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E Major K. 261
Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in C Major K. 373

V.P. Itzhak Perlman/ James Levine.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## WVdave

Just picked up a used copy of Rubinstein's Beethoven Sonatas - Moonlight, Pathétique, Les Adieux 
‎(LP), RCA Victor Red Seal, LSC-2654, US, 1963.)

So, I decided to break out Horowitz's take on this material to have a Beethoven Sonatas cage match tonight! "Two piano masters go in, only one comes out!"


----------



## Pugg

*Chopin* : 4 Scherzi / Polonaise Fantaisie Op.61

Claudio Arrau.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Berlioz* : Nuits D'été 
La Captive, Op. 12 / Le Jeune Patre Breton, Op. 13, No. 4 / Zaide, Op. 19, No. 1

Eleanor Steber ‎soprano

Colombia Symphony orchestra Dimitri Mitropoulos.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

_Ransom Wilson_ plays Baroque Concertos for flute.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler:* Symphony no 8

Concertgebouw orchestra/ Bernard Haitink

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Lucia Popp / Klaus Tennstedt.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Debussy*: La Mer / *Ravel*: Rapsodie Espagnole & Ma Mere l'Oye

The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini.

vinyl edition


----------



## WVdave

Vladimir Horowitz ‎- New Recordings Of Chopin
Columbia Masterworks ‎- M 32932, Vinyl, LP, US, 1974.

This LP was part of a nice batch of classical vinyl I picked up at my local Goodwill for a $1 each today. It's in mint shape and very well recorded. I keep my eye open for Horowitz (and Rubenstein) vinyl -- can't get enough of these brilliant sounding records!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert:* Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach/ Telemann*: Suites.
Ransom Wilson flute.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Les Adieux / *Mozart:* Sonata In C

Van Cliburn

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn*: Violin concerto/ The Hebrides/ Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt.

Tibor Varga / B.P. Fritz Lehmann

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Smetana*: Má Vlast

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Hungarian Dances Nr. 1, 3, 5, 6, 17-20/ *Dvorak*: Slavonic Dances Nr. 1, 3, 7, 10, 16

B.P Herbert von Karajan 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3.

Ortrun Wenkel

John Alldis, London Philharmonic Choir, Michael Crabb, Southend Boys' Choir, Ladies Of The London Philharmonic Choir, John Alldis, , London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by: _ Klaus Tennstedt_

Vinyl edition.


----------



## WVdave

Franz Liszt
Philippe Entremont ‎- Favorite Melodies Of Liszt: Liebestraum
Columbia ‎- MS 6723, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1965.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 5
V.P Lorin Maazel conducting.
Vinyl edtion, the sound is at vague as the cover from those old CBS recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Vivaldi / Telemann/ L.Mozart/ Hummel.*

Trumpet concertos.

Maurice André /B.P. Herbert von Karajan.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert*: Symphony no 8/ _Beethoven_ : Overtures.

B.P: Herbert von Karajan.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Mozart*: Krönungsmesse - Coronation Mass / *Bruckner*: Te Deum

Anna Tomowa-Sintow · Agnes Baltsa · Werner Krenn · Peter Schreier · José van Dam ·

Wiener Singverein · Berliner Philharmoniker · Herbert von Karajan ‎.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7

V.P, Lorin Maazel .
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Guest

Ginastera's Piano Concerto No.1. For you ELP fans, Keith Emerson arranged the last movement and titled it "Toccata."










I also made this t-shirt today!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Ginastera's Piano Concerto No.1. For you ELP fans, Keith Emerson arranged the last movement and titled it "Toccata."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made this t-shirt today!


Only one pic visible Kontrapunctus


----------



## Guest

Let's try again!


----------



## Guest

Luminous playing and sound.


----------



## Guest

Pure tube analog bliss! Great playing, too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Joseph Haydn*: Cello Concerto no. 1 & 2.
Jacqueline du Pré plays cello with English Chamber Orchestra and being conducted by Daniel Barenboim and Sir John Barbirolli. Recorded in 1967 and 1969.


----------



## LP collector

Pugg said:


> ​*Joseph Haydn*: Cello Concerto no. 1 & 2.
> Jacqueline du Pré plays cello with English Chamber Orchestra and being conducted by Daniel Barenboim and Sir John Barbirolli. Recorded in 1967 and 1969.


Doubt any connection with the Haydn cello concertos and Brighton but a great cover just the same. More imaginative then UK issue.


----------



## LP collector

[/URL][/IMG]

Much enjoying the Delius "Late Swallows" String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Albinoni: Adagio & Pachelbel: Canon *- Vinyl Edition

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Euridice): Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Mozart: Serenade No. 6 in D major, K239 'Serenata Notturna'
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 2 in G minor, RV 439 'La notte'


----------



## Pugg

​
*Poulenc*: Gloria / *Stravinsky*: Symphony Of Psalms

New York Philharmonic Orchestra*, The English Bach Festival Chorus*, London Symphony Orchestra*, Westminster Choir - Judith Blegen ‎- Leonard Bernstein 
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Triple Concerto
Beaux Arts Trio, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Vinyl edition.
€2.00 mint


----------



## LP collector

A late pressing but a find I'm very pleased with.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini*- String Sonatas, No1-6-5

Academy Of St Martin-In-The-Fields- Neville Marriner‎

Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

The Rossini and Mendelssohn recorded within a year of each other. Lovely warm sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* : Adagio and fugue in C minor for strings, K.546/*Beethoven* : Great fugue in B flat major, op.133 (Orchestra)/ *Strauss* : Metamorphose for 23 string instruments

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan.


----------



## Pugg

* Schumann* - Etuden - Arabeske.
Maurizio Pollini

vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' -* Vinyl Edition*

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


----------



## LP collector

String Quartets No.12 and No.13. The Shostakovich late chamber works are dark.


----------



## Pugg

*Mendelssohn:* A Midsummer Night's Dream

Judith Blegen (soprano), Florence Quivar (mezzo)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, James Levine.
Vinyl edition


----------



## Guest

post deleted............


----------



## poodlebites

Trying to find my favorite version of Beethoven's violin concerto, I got this one last saturday. I didn't like it much the first time I played it, but I listened to it again yesterday evening and I liked it a lot more.









I got this one last saturday too. I liked it the first time I played it but I need to play it more to reach a solid conclusion.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Richard Strauss* - Four last songs, et al.

Anneliese Rothenberger, André Previn ‎ conduting the L.S.O

Four Last Songs 
Frühling 
September 
Beim Schlafengehen 
Im Abendrot 
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1 
Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4 
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3 
Befreit Op. 39 No. 4 
Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1

vinyl edition .


----------



## LP collector

Have you listened to a fellow countryman, Herman Krebbers? He recorded Beethoven's VC twice, in 1952 with Willem Van Otterloo and later in stereo with Bernard Haitink.


----------



## Pugg

LP collector said:


> Have you listened to a fellow countryman, Herman Krebbers? He recorded Beethoven's VC twice, in 1952 with Willem Van Otterloo and later in stereo with Bernard Haitink.


I did, only the first is in such a bad condition hardly playable. Underrated violinist that's for sure.


----------



## poodlebites

LP collector said:


> Have you listened to a fellow countryman, Herman Krebbers? He recorded Beethoven's VC twice, in 1952 with Willem Van Otterloo and later in stereo with Bernard Haitink.


Yes, thanks for the recomendation, that's the first one I had and kind of my reference. But my favorite so far is Janine Jansen's but that unfortunately wasn't released as lp, only cd.

I'm all up for recomendations!!


----------



## KenOC

poodlebites said:


> Yes, thanks for the recomendation, that's the first one I had and kind of my reference. But my favorite so far is Janine Jansen's but that unfortunately wasn't released as lp, only cd.


Agree on Janine Jansen's Beethoven VC. Unfortunately it's not a "vintage" recording, so many won't consider it.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn*: Symphonies. 46 & 47.

Daniel Barenboim, ECO.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

A most worthwhile two LP box. Suk doesn't always hit the heights but he does here. The dark haired man standing behind Suk is Vaclav Talich.


----------



## poodlebites

I love this record... but it's not something I'd play every day though!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin *Evocations - _Vinyl Edition_

_Daniil Trifonov_ (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
* Tchaikovsky*- Violin concerto/ Serenade Mélancolique
Gidon Kremer, violin
The Berliner Philharmonic, dir. Lorin Maazel
vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Menuhin is not the first name to reach for but his recording of the autumnal Horn Trio is excellent.


----------



## LP collector

Three Pieces by Berg which takes up second side is fascinating and at times dramatic.


----------



## poodlebites

LP collector said:


> Three Pieces by Berg which takes up second side is fascinating and at times dramatic.


Great record. I have the Mercury pressing and the sound is really really good.


----------



## poodlebites

getting ready for tonight's concert!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Holst*: The Planets.
V.P Herbert von Karajan.
Vinyl edition.

Beyond believe recording.


----------



## LP collector

The recordings HVK made for Decca are outstanding.


----------



## LP collector

Marriner with ASMF at their peak made a series of recordings for Argo. Different then recordings made for Philips at the same time due to the slightly bass heavy acoustic of the Argo recording venue of St. John's church. I like all of them, admiring the precision of the Academy. The Dvorak/Grieg is the best in my opinion.


----------



## poodlebites

I didn't know Marriner and the Academy was also recording for Philips, thanks for the info. I'd seen EMI recordings of them every now and then, but I never bougth any, just the Argo ones, which as you said, have a very nice sound. 

Do you know if any other companies recorded at that same place? It'd be interesting comparing them.


----------



## LP collector

Off the top of my head Marriner recorded the "named" Haydn symphonies for Philips around the same time. Also some Mozart piano concertos with Brendel. I am sure there are many more that I haven't thought of. The Argo releases do have a heaver sound then Philips which may not suit some systems and be an advantage in others. 
As you say it would be interesting to compare other sound engineers recordings at the same venue but I am not aware of any. Argo ZRG 719 has a cover picture of Marriner conducting ASMF at St. John's, Smith Square, London.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Christmas With Leontyne Price.*

Leontyne Price (soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

trad.: Angels We Have Heard On High
anon.: Angels We Have Heard on High
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
anon.: God rest ye merry, gentlemen
trad.: O Tannenbaum
anon.: O Tannenbaum
trad.: Sweet Li'l Jesus
Adam: O Holy Night
Bach, J S: Canonic Variations on the Christmas Hymn 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her', BWV769
Gounod: Ave Maria
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Hopkins, J H: We three Kings of Orient are
Mendelssohn: Hark! the herald angels sing
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165 - Alleluia
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Willis, R S: It came upon the midnight clear (Carol)

Vinyl edition,
Whilst decorating the house. :angel:


----------



## Guest

A wonderful recording. I like the way the cover juxtaposes Carter's early and late style of piano writing. Great sound.


----------



## LP collector

My Franck port of call is Grumiaux. For Ravel, Martzy is superb. Her "Blues" movement is just that, bluesy. LP transfer from Dutch radio tapes (without audience).


----------



## poodlebites

Another Nonesuch wonderful recording. My copy is the English pressing. Does anybody know if there's any difference with the US pressing?


----------



## LP collector

You cannot go wrong with Supraphon chamber recordings and yet oddly, with one or two exceptions, I find orchestral recordings poor. The early red label issues are said to be the best due to all valve/tube recording and transfers. I find the latter recordings exceptional with clean heavy pressings and brilliant engineering. This Martinu LP recorded in 1984 is a superb example how good Supraphon are with chamber music.


----------



## poodlebites

Thank you (again) for the information. I've got a couple of (orchestral) Supraphon lp's and the sound is poor indeed, so I haven't payed too much attention to any other Supraphon records that I've seen in shops assuming that they'd all be of the same quality. I'll keep my eyes open for Supraphon chamber recordings from now on.


----------



## LP collector

You are most welcome. If you like string quartets anything by the Smetana, Prague, Janacek and Vlach Quartets are worth seeking out.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler/ Bernstein/ The Vinyl Edition 180g

Symphony no 3


----------



## LP collector

Out of the countries in the old Soviet bloc the GDR were the most secretive and isolated as far as music was concerned. Accomplished artists in most cases received little to zero exposure in the West. I always take a chance on the East German label Eterna as never having heard of the artist featured is not a barrier to a great performance. In this case although not mentioned on the front cover the violinist in the Berg is Gyorgy Garay with Herbert Kegel directing Rundfunk SO Leipzig.


----------



## poodlebites

Last friday I saw Patricia Kopatchinskaja and the Rotterdam Philarmonisch Orkest playing Stravinsky's violin concerto and I have to say I was blown away. After the concerto, she played a couple of short pieces, one with the clarinet and one with the cello. The one with the clarinet I couldn't recognize, the one with the cello was the second movement of Ravel's sonata for violin and cello that I first heard in this recording, which hasn't got the best sound, but the music is more than worth it.


----------



## LP collector

poodlebites said:


> View attachment 99954
> 
> 
> Last friday I saw Patricia Kopatchinskaja and the Rotterdam Philarmonisch Orkest playing Stravinsky's violin concerto and I have to say I was blown away. After the concerto, she played a couple of short pieces, one with the clarinet and one with the cello. The one with the clarinet I couldn't recognize, the one with the cello was the second movement of Ravel's sonata for violin and cello that I first heard in this recording, which hasn't got the best sound, but the music is more than worth it.


Ravel's Sonata for Violin and Cello is a fabulous piece. I can recommend an excellent LP in both performance and sound by Pina Carmirelli and Philippe Muller on the German, Da Camera Magna label SM 92909. The coupling is two duos by Martinu.


----------



## poodlebites

Thanks a lot for the recommendation. I haven't heard too many Martinu pieces, just an octet (I think) with theremin last January, and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Pugg

​*Grieg*- Peer Gynt - Suites 1 & 2/ Sigurd Jorsalfar- Three Pieces For Orchestra, Op.56

B.P. Herbert von Karajan

1973 UK stereo vinyl


----------



## Simon Moon

poodlebites said:


> View attachment 99725
> 
> 
> Another Nonesuch wonderful recording. My copy is the English pressing. Does anybody know if there's any difference with the US pressing?


I own most of the New Music series on Nonesuch, including the Varese you mention in your post.

I agree, they are ALL amazing recordings. I am hard pressed to think of too many other recordings in my collection, on any other label, in any other format, that create such a vivid 3 dimensional image and soundstage, as these recordings. It seems possible in my system, to actually get up and walk around the musicians within the soundstage created outside, between and behind my speakers.

I once had a conversation with classical recording engineer, Peter McGrath. When I mentioned these Nonesuch recordings to him, his eyes lit up. Turns out, his mentor was the engineer on most of these recordings. He stated that these recordings were a real indictment on the quality of modern recordings, considering these were a budget label, with a relatively small budget.

I wish I had the chance to have a bunch of 'digital only, analog is always inferior' people hear these in my system.


----------



## EnescuCvartet

I recently got the entire Ring Cycle on vinyl as conducted by Furtwängler. A nice set indeed. It includes the bonus record walking you through the themes and leitmotifs. But I haven't started spinning the set yet. Yesterday I was playing Charbrier's complete works for solo piano, a 3xLP set. and today I listened to Barber's Vanessa, which I thought was a very fine opera. I wish he would have expanded the waltz from act 2 into a stand alone work or perhaps a song. I got this set yesterday and was dismayed to find that it is not the entire opera, but nor is it simply highlights. Instead it is a condensed/abridged version on 2 records.

On tap for tomorrow is probably another play. Nielsen's Maskarade. 3xLP set. Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Hugo Wolf lied set. 9xLP's in three volumes of three LP's each.


----------



## Pugg

EnescuCvartet said:


> I recently got the entire Ring Cycle on vinyl as conducted by Furtwängler. A nice set indeed. It includes the bonus record walking you through the themes and leitmotifs. But I haven't started spinning the set yet. Yesterday I was playing Charbrier's complete works for solo piano, a 3xLP set. and today I listened to Barber's Vanessa, which I thought was a very fine opera. I wish he would have expanded the waltz from act 2 into a stand alone work or perhaps a song. I got this set yesterday and was dismayed to find that it is not the entire opera, but nor is it simply highlights. Instead it is a condensed/abridged version on 2 records.
> 
> On tap for tomorrow is probably another play. Nielsen's Maskarade. 3xLP set. Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Hugo Wolf lied set. 9xLP's in three volumes of three LP's each.


Is that de set wit Steber as Vanessa?


----------



## poodlebites

Simon Moon said:


> I own most of the New Music series on Nonesuch, including the Varese you mention in your post.
> 
> I agree, they are ALL amazing recordings. I am hard pressed to think of too many other recordings in my collection, on any other label, in any other format, that create such a vivid 3 dimensional image and soundstage, as these recordings. It seems possible in my system, to actually get up and walk around the musicians within the soundstage created outside, between and behind my speakers.
> 
> I once had a conversation with classical recording engineer, Peter McGrath. When I mentioned these Nonesuch recordings to him, his eyes lit up. Turns out, his mentor was the engineer on most of these recordings. He stated that these recordings were a real indictment on the quality of modern recordings, considering these were a budget label, with a relatively small budget.
> 
> I wish I had the chance to have a bunch of 'digital only, analog is always inferior' people hear these in my system.


I believe the engineer in all those records was Marc Aubort. 
Here's an interesting interview with him:
https://www.analogplanet.com/conten...ance-recording-engineer-veteran-marc-aubort-0


----------



## Pugg

​
The Academy In Concert

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini: Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
Grieg: Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Mendelssohn: Scherzo from Octet, Op. 20
Mozart: German Dance, K605 No. 3 'Die Schlittenfahrt'
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Pachelbel: Canon
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## Guest

Another outstanding Caprice recording.


----------



## Guest

No.1 and 2 today. My, this is a who's who of soloists! Wonderful sound.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony no 7/ Leonard Bernstein conducting.


----------



## LP collector

I admire all the Bishop/Parker recordings for EMI.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony # 5 in C Minor, Op 67; Eugene Ormandy the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Faure: Piano Quartet opus 15. Gendron, cello; J. Menuhin, piano; Y. Menuhin, violin; Wallfisch, viola. EMI


----------



## LP collector

Magical how the stylus profile of a modern cartridge has the ability to make a circa 1961 LP sound newly pressed.


----------



## Pugg

​
André Previn conducts the L.S.O *The Nutcracker* - Complete Ballet (1987 UK stereo double LP,)


----------



## poodlebites

I already have 2 boxsets with all Bartok's string quartets, but spoiled by one of last week's LP Collector's posts where he was talking about the sound of Supraphon's chamber music records, I got this one last Saturday. 
The sound is indeed excellent and I also like the performance quite a lot, different from the other two that I already knew. The cover somehow fits perfectly to the music inside.


----------



## LP collector

poodlebites said:


> I already have 2 boxsets with all Bartok's string quartets, but spoiled by one of last week's LP Collector's posts where he was talking about the sound of Supraphon's chamber music records, I got this one last Saturday.
> The sound is indeed excellent and I also like the performance quite a lot, different from the other two that I already knew. The cover somehow fits perfectly to the music inside.
> 
> View attachment 100094


Pleased you enjoyed the Prague SQ Bartok LP. I will give it a spin this evening. If you like Bartok worth looking out for Supraphons featuring the violinist André Gertler and his wife Diane Andersen(piano). Striking modern art covers too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn*: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'/ Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'

L.S.O Claudio Abbado.


----------



## LP collector

poodlebites said:


> I already have 2 boxsets with all Bartok's string quartets, but spoiled by one of last week's LP Collector's posts where he was talking about the sound of Supraphon's chamber music records, I got this one last Saturday.
> The sound is indeed excellent and I also like the performance quite a lot, different from the other two that I already knew. The cover somehow fits perfectly to the music inside.
> 
> View attachment 100094


Like poodlebites I enjoyed the Prague SQ performance of the 3rd and 5th Quartets. A wider stereo spread then normally but other then that a typical Supraphon string quartet recording.










Bretislav Novotny, first violin of the Prague SQ recorded the complete Sonatas and Partitas of JS Bach for Supraphon. In photo Novotny has sitting on his right Eduard Herzog who produced many superb Supraphon recordings including the Bartok above.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives Symphony # 1 in D Minor, Eugene Ormandy, the Philadelphia Orchestra:


----------



## Pugg

​
* Frederic Chopin * - Etüden Nr.1-24 (180g)
Vladimir Ashkenazy

Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

I'm having a great time going through this record. It's not one of those records you instantly get and enjoy, at least not for me, there're lots of things to discover in these three quartets.

The sound is also very good as it is with most records related to Decca (L'Oiseau-Lyre was a Decca sub-label)


----------



## LP collector

The genius of Bach is he writes life-affirming music with death as a subject.


----------



## Pugg

*Beethoven*: Symphony No-9

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Hilde Rössel-Majdan (contralto), Waldemar Kmentt (tenor), Walter Berry (bass)

Berliner Philharmoniker & Wiener Singverein, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

JS *Bach*: Goldberg Variations - Vinyl Edition

Glenn Gould (piano)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Symphony Nr. 3 F-dur Op. 90/ Tragische Overture Op. 81

B.P Herbert von Karajan .
Vinyl Edition.


----------



## LP collector

Pugg said:


> JS *Bach*: Goldberg Variations - Vinyl Edition
> 
> Glenn Gould (piano)


The Gould Goldberg's is an iconic recording and what a performance! Leonhardt is the polar opposite, sedate controlled playing of a harpsichord. Yet in it's own way just as enjoyable.


----------



## LP collector

A quite rare Decca LP.


----------



## Klingsor

This is priced at $99 on Amazon. I found it at a local store for $2!


----------



## Pugg

​
Vinyl lovers, try and get a good copy, not the one is made later, just this one on Decca.


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan'

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini
Recorded: 1971-03-30


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann* cello concerto + Boellmann/ Bruch

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Yan-Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*: Symphony no 6 -Pastoral opus 68

Berliner Philharmoniker Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition


----------



## poodlebites

Got this record last month and when I took it out of the sleeve, it was a test pressing. I guess it was one of the ones they used to aprove the pressing because the sound is pretty good.


----------



## Don Fatale

Happy to find a lot of Vlach Quartet (Supraphon) recordings in my chaotic collection, and the quality is excellent. I enjoy the Sextet of course, but find the miniatures (2x violin, 1x viola) to be almost mystical, like listening to late Beethoven quartets.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler:* Symphony No. 3

Marilyn Horne (mezzo)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Women of the Chicago Symphony Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
James Levine

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Don Fatale

So it's a little too robust for some, but I like it a lot. Joerg Demus & Barylli Quartet, Schumann's Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet.


----------



## WVdave

George Gershwin ‎- An American In Paris / Porgy And Bess - A Symphonic Picture
Eugene Ormandy, The Philadelphia Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks ‎- MS 7258, Vinyl, LP, US, 1969.


----------



## poodlebites

Last Saturday I walked off the record shop quite happy with the record on the picture. 
I have to admit I had never heard before any music from any of the two composers and I'm liking both a lot, but maybe Walton's quartet a bit more. The sound is superb, but I still have to find an Argo lp that doesn't sound good.


----------



## LP collector

Don Fatale said:


> So it's a little too robust for some, but I like it a lot. Joerg Demus & Barylli Quartet, Schumann's Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet.
> 
> View attachment 100646


Coincidently this recording of the quintet has been repeatedly on my turntable for the last week. Also Brahms from the same source.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lucia Popp Sings Schubert Lieder*

Irwin Gage piano

An Mein Herz, D. 860 
Der Fluss, D.693 
Der Knabe, D.692 
Die Rose, D.745 
Der Schmetterling, D.633 
Die Forelle, D.550 
Der Wanderer An Den Mond, D.870 
Der Einsame, D.800 
Fülle Der Liebe, D.854 
Die Junge Nonne, D.828 
Auf Dem Wasser Zu Singen, D.774 
Gretchen Am Spinnrade, D.118 
Fischerweise, D.881 
Der Jüngling An Der Quelle, D.300 
An Sylvia, D.891 
Seligkeit, D.433

Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Britten's 1st Quartet is special.


----------



## poodlebites

On the back of that Britten record they say that the second is better than the first (that's what I remember at least) but I'm with you, the first one is the one that made me stop doing whatever I was doing, sit down and listen.









I'm currently busy with this one. It's going to need many listens till I can make some sense out of it, but I think I'm going to enjoy the journey. The Weil one from the same collection ("Calouste Gulbenkian Foundation Series") is next in line.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Martha Argerich* - Early Recordings

Mozart: Klaviersonate Nr. 18
+Beethoven: Klaviersonate Nr. 7
+Prokofieff: Klaviersonaten Nr. 3 & 7; Toccata op11
+Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit; Sonatine

(180g) _vinyl edition_


----------



## LP collector

"Tell me, Igor, am I doing it right?"


----------



## Pugg

*

*

*Gustav Mahler* - Berliner Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan - 9. Symphonie - 2-LP Vinyl Record

Label: Deutsche Grammophon ‎- 2707 125
Format: _2 × Vinyl, LP_
Country: Germany
Released: 1981


----------



## Pugg

*Schubert* - Winterreise 
Jon Vickers / Geoffery Parsons (1997)

Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

Getting ready for Sunday's concert.


----------



## LP collector

Another string quartet Argo recording. As poodlebites observed they have excellent sound.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini* - Sonatas For Strings

Camerata Bern / Thomas Furi 
Vinyl edition.
Near mint, I've cleaned it with pure alcohol and sounds like new.
Just €1.00


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Piano Concertos Nos. 10 & 27 - Vinyl Edition

Emil Gilels (piano), with Elena Gilels (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 6

Rafael Kubelik.

Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

I still haven't found a good way to file my records. For non classical I use the alfabet, but with classical is complicated because there're so many records with music from two or more composers and I cannot decide which one is more important since I'm still learning and I change my mind quite often. Now they're stacked just as they arrive, but the risk is forgeting them as the amount of records grow. This happened with the one on the picture. I found it yesterday while looking for another record...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rossini *: Marilyn Horne

The Siege of Korinth'/ 'La Donna del Lago'

Henry Lewis conducting Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Decca sxl 6584
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Tristan

*Britten* - Peter Grimes









Vinly is my preferred medium for opera and this is my first time hearing a Britten opera. I'm liking it a lot and can't wait to hear more. I just ordered a Turn of the Screw recording, so I will listen to that next.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mendelssohn*: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Chor und Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

An André Charlin recording (1955/1956) for Les Discophiles Francais.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Meyerbeer & Massenet*.

Meyerbeer: Les patineurs . Massenet: Le cid --; Lamento d'Ariane.

National Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. Richard Bonynge.

Decca SXL 6812, P/C 1978.


----------



## LP collector

Le Cid is a most enjoyable piece. Ideal for demonstrating a system.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Puccini* -Opera Without Singing La Boheme - Madame Butterfly.

Arthur Fiedler / Boston Pops.

Vinyl edition


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Puccini* -Opera Without Singing La Boheme - Madame Butterfly.
> 
> Arthur Fiedler / Boston Pops.
> 
> Vinyl edition


I love the cover!


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 4

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Vinyl edition .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Vinyl edition


----------



## Jacck

*Schumann 3* - almost as good as his 4th
*Sibelius 5* - I enjoyed this much more than the 4th
*Hindemith - The Harmony Of The World Symphony* - some of his best
*Stravinsky - Firebird* - very good


----------



## techniquest

Yesterday I listened to Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique (Karajan / Berlin on DG) and Bartok Concerto for Orchestra (Pritchard / LPO on CfP).


----------



## Pugg

​*Johann Sebastian Bach*- Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

B.P Herbert von Karajan.

UK vinyl LP album


----------



## Guest

post deleted,again,wrong thread


----------



## poodlebites

Traverso said:


> CD 2


Wrong thread maybe?

I found Dvorak's second cello concerto for a couple of euros last Saturday.


----------



## Guest

post deleted.....


----------



## Guest

poodlebites said:


> Wrong thread maybe?
> 
> I found Dvorak's second cello concerto for a couple of euros last Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 101079


Indeed wrong thread,getting old I guess.


----------



## LP collector

Legend has it that in the Lyrita recording, the producer, Richard Itter angered Boult by insisting the violins split left and right. This resulted in the annoyed Boult producing a more vital performance. The recording perspective is more up-front too. The EMI has different but good qualities. Which to have comes down to choice, or better still own both recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Symphony 2 & Cello Concerto

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius*: Violin Concerto, et al

Christian Ferras (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.

Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

*Vinyl edition. *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice* - _Vinyl Edition_

Renée Fleming (soprano)
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne: Bailero
Charpentier, G: Depuis le jour (from Louise)
Dvorak: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Flotow: The Last Rose of Summer (Martha)
Gounod: Ah! Je ris de me voir (from Faust)
Korngold: Glück, das mir verbleib 'Marietta's Lied' (from Die Tote Stadt)
Lehár: Viljalied (from Die lustige Witwe)
Massenet: Je marche sur tous les chemins (from Manon)
Orff: Carmina Burana: In trutina
Puccini: Chi il bel sogno di Doretta (from La Rondine)
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Strauss, J, II: Klänge der Heimat (from Die Fledermaus)
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony no 4
Reri Grist/ Leonard Bernstein
Vinyl Edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms/ Schumann*- Dimitris Sgouros

Side One

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13 (including posthumous variations)

Side Two
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, Op. 35
1. Theme and Variations 1 -14 (Book I) 
2. Theme and Variations 1-14 (Book II)

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​


*Mozart * - Piano sonatas vol.2, Zoltan Kocsis

Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

I didn't know there was a string orchestra version of this Beethoven string quartet till I read about it here not too long ago. I added the record on the picture to my want list and the next time I went looking for records, I was about to leave the shop I was in when I saw some records on the floor, hidden under some racks. I expected some dirty dancing bso records there but in between some spoken word lp's, to my surprise, I found the record on the photo. I might have looked quite excited because the record had no price and the shop assistant priced it as if it was gold made. I told him it was a bit too expensive for a record they didn't even bother put on the racks and I finally got it for the nice price. 
That said, I still like the string quartet version more.


----------



## KenOC

I've never been fond of the Bernstein recording of the Op. 131 with string orchestra. But there's a nice recording of _all _the late quartets for string orchestra that's well worth looking into.


----------



## poodlebites

KenOC said:


> I've never been fond of the Bernstein recording of the Op. 131 with string orchestra. But there's a nice recording of _all _the late quartets for string orchestra that's well worth looking into.


Thanks Ken! I'll look for those recordings.


----------



## Guest

post deleted......


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky:* Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, /* Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

Kyung Wha Chung

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
Fricsay conducts *Mozart, Beethoven, Smetana and Liszt *- _Vinyl edition_

Berliner Philharmoniker, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Smetana: Má Vlast: Vltava


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Symphony No. 5 In C-Sharp Minor

Kindertotenlieder - Jennie Tourel ‎

The New York Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leonard Bernstein,

_Vinyl edition_


----------



## poodlebites

I really like this record, both for the music and for the sound. It sounds warm and round and at the same time you can hear almost all instruments clearly.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rudolf Kempe* - Nights in Vienna (180g)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe

Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien-Ouvertüre
+Heuberger: Der Opernball-Ouvertüre
+J. Strauss II: Fledermaus-Ouvertüre
+Lehar: Walzer "Gold und Silber"
+Reznicek: Donna Diana-Ouvertüre
+Jos. Strauss: Sphärenklänge
+J. Strauss I: Radetzky-Marsch

Künstler: Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe

(180g) Vinyl


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Rudolf Kempe* - Nights in Vienna (180g)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe
> 
> Suppe: Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, ein Abend in Wien-Ouvertüre
> +Heuberger: Der Opernball-Ouvertüre
> +J. Strauss II: Fledermaus-Ouvertüre
> +Lehar: Walzer "Gold und Silber"
> +Reznicek: Donna Diana-Ouvertüre
> +Jos. Strauss: Sphärenklänge
> +J. Strauss I: Radetzky-Marsch
> 
> Künstler: Wiener Philharmoniker, Rudolf Kempe
> 
> (180g) Vinyl


Ich habe keine Suppe !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Johann Strauss II *(1825-1899) Walzer, Polkas, Ouvertüren (180g)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay .

Die Fledermaus/ Ouvertüre
Annen-Polka
Kaiserwalzer
Tritsch-Tratsch-Polka
Radetzky-Marsch op. 228
An der schönen blauen Donau
Eljen a Magyar
G'schichten aus dem Wienerwald.

(180g) vinyl.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*- Symphony no.9

London Symphony, Sir Georg Solti

Decca SET 360 / 1 - UK stereo pressing. 2xLPs box set.


----------



## Pugg

​


*Lalo *-Namouna/ Rhapsodie Norvégienne
Orchestre national de l'ORTF, Paris, dir. Jean Martinon

DGG 2530 106
German stereo vinyl pressing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky*: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32/ *Khachaturian* - Gayane ballet suites

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra- Gennady Rozhdestvensky

*Vinyl edition*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sibelius* : Finlandia / en Saga / Tapiola / The Swan of Tuonela.

B.P- Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition


----------



## poodlebites

Getting ready for tonight's concert!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi *"Alla Rustica"
9 concertos
I Musici

Philips 6514 371 - Digital stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Vivaldi/ Scarlatti/ Rossini/ Giordani*

concerto for two trumpets and strings

I Musici.

Philips l.p 
Pressing : 6526021 (stereo) - France


----------



## Pugg

​
Mahler: Symphony no. 2.

Margaret Price/ Brigitte Fassbaender

Leopold Stokowski, LSO & Chorus. *2 LP. RCA*

A present from a neighbour who wants all L.P'S gone from his home.:devil:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin*: 24 Preludes - Geza Anda

(DGG SLPM) LP


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Symphonies No 8 & Rosamunde Overture/ Ballet music.

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

*Vinyl edition*


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*- Symphony no.7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, dir. Sir Georg Solti

Decca SET 518 / 9 - UK stereo pressing.* 2xLPs box set *. Booklet included.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Verdi*- Overtures.
B.P / Herbert von Karajan conducting.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scriabin*: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26

Stefania Toczyska / (mezzo-soprano), Michael Myers (tenor), Westminster Choir,
Philadelphia Orchestra / Riccardo Muti conducting.

Recorded: 1985-02-04

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cherubin*i- Requiem In D Minor For Male Chorus & Orchestra .

The Ambrosian Singers, John McCarthy, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti ‎
_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Elgar*: Enigma Variations, Pomp & Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 & 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

DG 2532 067 (DDD) Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Beethoven*- Symphony No. 4 / Grosse Fuge

Academy Of St. Martin-In-The-Fields: Neville Marriner

_LP edition _


----------



## Pugg

​
*Delibes*- Coppélia, suite - *Chopin/Douglas* les Sylphides -
B.P. Herbert von Karajan

DGG / 136 257 Red Stéréo vinyl version.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Debussy*: La Mer /*Ravel *: Rapsodie Espagnole & Ma Mere l'Oye

The Los Angeles Phil. Orch. conducted by CARLO MARIA GIULINI

(1980 German stereo vinyl LP, )


----------



## poodlebites

The parade in Les Embyrons Dessèches is my favorite on this record.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart* - Horn Concertos
Barry Tuckwell
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Neville Marriner - Conductor

HMV 1C 063-02225 vinyl.
Made in Germany


----------



## Pugg

​
Perlman plays *Saint-Saëns, Chausson & Ravel*

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

Orchestre De Paris, Jean Martinon

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Ravel: Tzigane
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, Op. 83
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28

*UK vinyl LP album (LP record)*


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828) • Selected Piano Works • Wilhelm Kempff
*L.P *no : 2530 090


----------



## LP collector

Recorded at the Supraphon studio at the House of Artists, Prague, October 1980.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Dvořák*- Symphony No. 3 ∙ "Hussite" Overture

London Symphony* ‎Istvan Kertez.
*Vinyl edition *


----------



## poodlebites

The version of "Le Boeuf Sur Le Toit" on this record is really fast compared to the one I had listened before, but I guess I should put it the other way around: the version I had heard before was really slow, since Milhaud himself is directing the one on this recording.


----------



## LP collector

Faulkner/Keener recording at Rosslyn Hill Chapel, Hampstead, London, November 1984.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Mozart*- string quartets KV 387, KV 421

Melos quartet - Stuttgart
Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Cello Concerto recorded Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London, February 1969.

The image on front cover is of E. J. Moeran with his wife, the cellist, Peers Coetmore.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Britten-* Serenade for tenor, horn & strings
Les illuminations
Robert Tear, tenor / Dale Clevenger, horn
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, dir. Carlo Maria Giulini

DGG 2531 199 - French stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.


----------



## LP collector

Bishop/Parker recording. Organ Concerto, Royal Festival Hall, 1978.

Cover art: Henri Rousseau.


----------



## poodlebites

My first contact with Frank Martin was this record that I have to admit, I picked up just for the cover. I found another couple of records with his music after buying this one, but the concerto on the A side of this record remains my favorite Martin work... so far.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler* : Symphony No. 8 in E-Flat Major

Leonard Berstein.

Alto Vocals - Anna Reynolds, Norma Procter
Baritone Vocals - Vladimir Ruzdjak*
Bass Vocals - Donald McIntyre
Choir - Leeds Festival Chorus
Composed By - Gustav Mahler
Conductor - Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra - The London Symphony Orchestra
Organ - Hans Vollenweider
Soprano Vocals - Erna Spoorenberg, Gwenyth Annear, Gwyneth Jones
Tenor Vocals - John Mitchinson

*LP* 14-15: M2S 751:


----------



## LP collector

Recorded Kingsway Hall, London, October 1954.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded Church of St Giles, Cripplegate, London, January 1974. Recording Engineer: Bob Auger.

Cover art: "The Woman Mountaineer" (1912) Jens Ferdinand Willumsen.


----------



## premont

LP collector said:


> Recorded Church of St Giles, Cripplegate, London, January 1974. Recording Engineer: Bob Auger.
> 
> Cover art: "The Woman Mountaineer" (1912) Jens Ferdinand Willumsen.


I know that Willumsen picture.


----------



## LP collector

Premont, it says on the reverse that Nielsen and Willumsen knew each other. In later pressings Unicorn changed the cover for something else, which is odd as I find the painting impressive.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Scarlatti*, D: Keyboard Sonatas
Maria Tipo (Piano)

Vinyl edition


----------



## LP collector

Recorded (stereo) by Roy Wallace at Victoria Hall Geneva, May 1955.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tchaikovsky:* The Nutcracker -_ Vinyl Edition_

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Pugg

​
J.S. BACH/ Concerto in F minor, BWV. 1056/ HAYDN/Concerto in D major, Hob.XVIII:2/ MOZART
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, K. 414

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman

(1981) LP: Decca SXL-6952


----------



## LP collector

1969 recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet*: Suites "Carmen" & "L'Arlésienne" & *Offenbach*: Barcarolle; Overture "Orpheus in the Underworld"

Daniel Deffayet (Saxophone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites 1 & 2
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Gaîté Parisienne)
Offenbach: Gaîté Parisienne
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture

Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Loewenguth Quartet: Alfred Loewenguth (violin) Jacques Gotkovsky (violin) Roger Roche (viola) Roger Loewenguth (cello). Reverse side: Haydn String Quartet Op.74 No.3.


----------



## Pugg

*Paganini / Sarasate*

Paganini's Violin Concerto & Sarasate's Carmen Fantasy & Zigeunerweisen,

Itzhak Perlman Paganini / Sarasate

_UK vinyl LP album_


----------



## Pugg

​
_Music of Spain_
Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
LP

*Turina*: Danzas Fantasticas (Ausz.)
+*Falla:* Danza ritual del fuego aus "El Amor Brujo"; Danza Nr. 1 aus "La vida breve" +*Albeniz*: Iberia (Ausz.)

Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## poodlebites

Probably one of the ugliest lp covers that I have... maybe one of the ugliest... ever? I don't know, but it sure is a contender. 
But the important thing is that the music is great; Prokofiev's sonata is the one that took me longer to enjoy (I couldn't find anything that called my attention), but Debussy's is great and I always have to play Webern's Drie Kleine Stüke two or three times.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mozart *- Violin Concertos N°. 3 & 4
David Oistrakh
Berlin Philharmonic
DMM / DIRECT METAL MASTERING
*Vinyl edition *


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: The Goldberg Variations

Glenn GOULD

Format: 180 gram vinyl LP
Cat: DOS 500H


----------



## LP collector

Recorded April 1974 at Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London. Sound Engineer: Stanley Goodall.

Portrait of Cyril Scott at age of 52 by George Hall Neale.


----------



## Pugg

1.LP *Elgar*: Cellokonzert op. 85; Sea Pictures op. 37 (Jacqueline du Pre, Janet Baker, London Symphony Orchestra, John Barbirolli / 1965)


----------



## LP collector

More Jackie-










Recorded May/August 1968 at Abbey Road. Sound Engineer: Robert Gooch.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Antonín Dvorák*- Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'/ Smetana : Die Moldau

V.P. Herbert von Karajan

415509-1

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## poodlebites

I'm also listening to Dvorak, getting ready for Sunday's concert:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Strauss*: Don Quixote op. 35
Jacqueline du Pre, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult / 1968
Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

5 LP Box Set.










Recorded Abbey Road 1970. Producer: Suvi Raj Grubb. Sound Engineer: Martin Benge.


----------



## Pugg

*Dvorak* : Cello concerto op.104 op.104/* Bruch* : Kol Nidrei op.47/Janos Starker, cello
London Symphonic Orchestra, dir. Antal Dorati

Mercury MLL 120.531 - French pressing. Hard gatefold cover.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded in the House of Artists, Prague, 1967. Rec director: Miloslav Kuba. Sound and cut: Frantisek Burda.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler *- Symphony no 8

Leonard Bernstein conducting.

The Vinyl Edition 180g

Preparing for Saturday's live performance in Rotterdam. :angel:

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting then.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded at Music Theatre, La Chaux-de-Fonds April 1972. Production: Michel Bernstein.


----------



## poodlebites

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler *- Symphony no 8
> 
> Leonard Bernstein conducting.
> 
> The Vinyl Edition 180g
> 
> Preparing for Saturday's live performance in Rotterdam. :angel:
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducting then.


I'm looking forward to this too! I'll be there on Sunday. 
Yesterday's Dvorak's cello concerto was really good.


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> I'm looking forward to this too! I'll be there on Sunday.
> Yesterday's Dvorak's cello concerto was really good.


Lucky you if you have tickets, very expensive and quickly sold out, are you from me neck of the woods, if I may so bold?


----------



## poodlebites

Pugg said:


> Lucky you if you have tickets, very expensive and quickly sold out, are you from me neck of the woods, if I may so bold?


I have season tickets, so I didn't have to pay big money for my ticket. 
And no, I don't live in Rotterdam, but I go there quite often.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: The Four Symphonies - _Vinyl Edition_

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

No 4 spinning.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded 1971. Producer: Brian Culverhouse. Sound engineer: Stuart Eltham.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann*: Cellokonzert op. 129; *Saint-Saens*: Cellokonzert Nr. 1 a-moll op. 33 (Jaqueline du Pre, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim / 1968)
Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Phantasie Trio. Trios 2&3.

Recorded July 1976 at Magdalena College, Oxford. Producer: James Walker. Sound engineer: Simon Eadon.

Far as I'm aware all Lyrita sleeve designs are by Keith Hensby, this one from Arnold Mason's portrait of John Ireland.


----------



## poodlebites

My favorite version of Le Sacre du Printemps. The sound is awesome and well, it's the first CM record I ever bought and for a random buy (I didn't have the slightest idea what I was buying, I just knew the name Stravinsky) I got really lucky, I think. There may be better versions but this is the one I always play when I want to sit down and really listen to this masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bach*: Violin Concertos

Anne-Sophie Mutter, Salvatore Accardo (violins)

English Chamber Orchestra

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043: Largo ma non tanto
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bizet* : Symphony in C major
Petite Suite d'Orchestre "Jeux d'Enfants" op.22
Suite "La Jolie Fille de Perth"

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, dir. Ernest Ansermet

Decca SXL 2275 - Rare original UK stereo pressing.


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> I have season tickets, so I didn't have to pay big money for my ticket.
> And no, I don't live in Rotterdam, but I go there quite often.


We had a wonderful evening, the house was packed, only that organ......it's recorded for Medici TV, rumours has it, also for DVD release .


----------



## Pugg

​
*Brahms*: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op.25 (orch. Schoenberg)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle
Recorded: 1984-06-19
Recording Venue: 19 June 1984. The Maltings, Snape

Vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*- Symphony no.3
Ortrun Wenkel / The London PHilharmonic Choir / The Southen Boys' Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. Klaus Tennstedt

EMI 2C 167-03835 / 6 - Digital stereo pressing. _2xLPs box set._

Booklet included.


----------



## poodlebites

Pugg said:


> We had a wonderful evening, the house was packed, only that organ......it's recorded for Medici TV, rumours has it, also for DVD release .


Glad to hear you had a good concert. Sunday was also great. 
What was the problem with the organ on Friday? He even got an ovation on Sunday and I think he did a great job yesterday. 
I had never heard around 200 people singing before and I have to say that I was really impressed. I don't think that can be reproduced on a recording, that's something you have to experience live.


----------



## Pugg

poodlebites said:


> Glad to hear you had a good concert. Sunday was also great.
> What was the problem with the organ on Friday? He even got an ovation on Sunday and I think he did a great job yesterday.
> I had never heard around 200 people singing before and I have to say that I was really impressed. I don't think that can be reproduced on a recording, that's something you have to experience live.


The organ is just to "small" ( in sound that is) I like to feel it in my tummy so to speak, and indeed the roof did go almost off at the and by the audience. 
Overall a live time experience.


----------



## poodlebites

Ah, ok, I get what you say. 
It was a live time experience indeed. 
Thanks a lot for the picture!!


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer

UK vinyl LP album


----------



## LP collector

Recorded September 1962 at West Hampstead Studio 3/Walthamstow Assembly Hall. Sound engineer: Arthur Lilley.


----------



## Pugg

*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Concerto No. 1 & *Rachmaninov*: Piano Concerto No. 2

Aleksei Sultanov (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Maxim Shostakovich.
_Vinyl edition_

April 24, 1990 recorded


----------



## LP collector

Recorded 1965 in Supraphon studios Prague. Producer: Miroslav Venhoda. Sound & Cut: Ing. Kulhan.


----------



## Pugg

​*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony no. 7.

Vaclav Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. (1979)

2 LP. Supraphon. 141027271

From my second-hand shop €2,50 .


----------



## LP collector

1984 recording. Unusually, in fact the only one ever I have ever seen of a Teldec DMM (Direct Metal Mastering) Melodiya LP. The Hindemith Cello Sonata is a powerful work.


----------



## Pugg

​*Handel*:6 Concerti Grossi .
Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra/ Janos Rolla conducting.

Slpd 12463

LP NM Hungary


----------



## Pugg

​
_Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice ‑ Vinyl Edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Haydn* : Violin concerto no.2/ *Vanhal* : Violin Concerto in G major/ Josef *Suk*, violin / Frantisek X. Thuri, harpsichord
Suk Chamber Orchestra, dir. Josef Vlach

Supraphon 1110 3616 G - Czech stereo pressing.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lalo:* Symphonie Espagnole/ _Saint-Saëns_ - Violin Concerto No. 1

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit

1981 Japanese LP release


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Sympony No. 2 in C Minor 'Resurrection'

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Lee Venora (soprano)

Collegiate Chorale/ Leonard Bernstein.

_Vinyl edition._


----------



## Pugg

*Berlioz*: Symphony Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

Mainly the 3rd lp (sonatas for viola and piano; the first 2 lp's are sonatas for viola solo)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schumann:* Symphony No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Mischa Maisky (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein
Vinyl edition


----------



## LP collector

Kingsway Hall, London recordings.


----------



## Pugg

​*Bruckner*: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker/ Herbert von Karajan

DGG 2707 101 - German stereo pressing._ 2xLPs box set._ Insert included.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler*: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo), René Kollo (tenor)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
Vinyl edition.


----------



## poodlebites

English presssing. Are English pressings much different from US pressings on Columbia records? I had heard that the English ones are better, but I cannot compare since most (all?) of my Columbias are UK pressings.


----------



## Pugg

​
* Grieg *- Peer Gynt Incidental Music
Lucia Popp,

The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Ambrosian Singers*, Neville Marriner*

‎Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​*Mahler*: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

Recorded - Kingsway Hall, London, May 1966

Vinyl edition.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded Victoria Hall, Geneva September 1968. Sound engineer: James Lock.


----------



## Pugg

​ *Mahler*: Symphony No. 4

Reri Grist (soprano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mozart*: Clarinet Concerto / Horn Concerto Nos. 1 & 3

Gervase De Peyer on Clarinet & Barry Tuckwell

The London Symphony Orchestra

- WBg UK_ vinyl_ LP album (LP record)


----------



## stejo

Long time no see...
Tonight its Mahlers no 5 with Chicago SO and Solti.


----------



## Pugg

*Satie*: Early Piano Works Vol. 1

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Satie: Danses gothiques
Satie: Petite Ouverture à danser
Satie: Prélude de la porte héroique du ciel
Satie: Six Gnossiennes

vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mendelssohn** / *Borodin** - Sextet / Quintet

Members Of The Vienna Octet* ‎-
Label: Decca ‎- SXL 6414, Decca ‎- SXL.6414
Format:
*Vinyl,* LP
Country:
UK


----------



## LP collector

Recorded September 1972 in Kingsway Hall, London. Sound engineers: Colin Moorfoot & Trygg Tryggvason.


----------



## Pugg

LP collector said:


> Recorded September 1972 in Kingsway Hall, London. Sound engineers: Colin Moorfoot & Trygg Tryggvason.


Highly sought after by collectors , mint one should fetch a small fortune.


----------



## stejo

Shostakovich, one of mine favourites.
From 1972, great recording, I wonder why this is not more famous, one of Shosty´s best.
Record in Mint condition.


----------



## stejo

View attachment 102954


Violin sonata Opus 134
Another masterwork from Shostakovich, this on an Melodiya recording with great sound, some of them are really good.
Shostakovich wrote this one in 1968 for just Richter who performs it great here.
Recorded in Moscow 1969.


----------



## LP collector

stejo said:


> View attachment 102951
> 
> 
> Shostakovich, one of mine favourites.
> From 1972, great recording, I wonder why this is not more famous, one of Shosty´s best.
> Record in Mint condition.


I like Decca pressed Turnabout very much. The label is underrated by collectors which would explain the issue not being famous. Long may it remain so as excellent recordings are inexpensive. I will look out for this Shostakovich LP.


----------



## Pugg

Franz von *Suppé* / Ouvertüren / Overtures

Leichte Kavallerie
Pique Dame
Ein Morgen ein Mittag ein Abend in Wien
Dichter und Bauer
Tantalusqualen
Die Irrfahrt ins Glück

HENRY KRIPS & Philharmonia Promenade Orchestra

EMI Records


----------



## poodlebites

Yesterday when coming home from work the radio played the Schubert Octet and I did the same when I arrived at home.

I agree with above comment about the Turnabout Decca pressings. The sound is awesome and they're really cheap. I bought this one a couple of weeks ago for almost nothing:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Ravel* : Gaspard de la nuit
*Balakirev *: Islamey
*Tchaikovsky* : Theme & Variations op.19 no.6
*Liszt* : La Campanella
Andrei Gavrilov, piano

Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

*Liszt: Wagner*-Transcriptions.

1. Entrance of the Guests from Wagner's "Tannhäuser", S 445 no 1 by Franz Liszt
2. Spinning Chorus from Wagner's "Fliegende Holländer", S 440 by Franz Liszt 
3. Senta's Ballad from Wagner's "Der Fliegende Holländer", S 441 by Franz Liszt 
4. Elsa's Dream and Lohengrin's Rebuke from Wagner's "Lohengrin", S 446 no 2 by Franz Liszt 
5. Isolde's "Liebestod" from Wagner's "Tristan", S 447 by Franz Liszt

Daniel Barenboim. 1* LP*. DG 2532100


----------



## Pugg

​
*Bernstein*: Symphony No. 3 'Kaddish'

Michael Wager (reciter), Montserrat Caballé (soprano), Michael Wager (speaker), Günther Theuring (chorus master), Uwe Christian Harrer (chorus master)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Sängerknaben,

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## LP collector

Recorded: Amsterdam, September 1975.


----------



## Pugg

*John Hebden*; 6 Concertos for Strings
Cantilena, dir. Adrian Shepherd

Chandos ABRD 1082 - Digital German stereo pressing. Gatefold cover.
vinyl edition


----------



## Pugg

​*Prokofiev*- Violin concertos nos.1 & 2

Nathan Milstein, violin

Philharmonia Orchestra, dir. Carlo Maria Giulini / New Philharmonia Orchestra, dir. Rafael Fruhbeck de Brugos

EMI His Master's Voice SXLP 30235 - UK stereo pressing.


----------



## LP collector

EMI used their reissue label "Concert Classics" to issue under licence superb recordings in both mono and stereo from the Westminster label. Both label and either front or back cover inform an original Westminster recording.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Kodaly*- Psalmus hungaricus- The peacock variations
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, dir. Istvan Kertesz
Lajos Kozma with Brighton Festival Chorus & Wandsworth School Boy's Choir

Decca SXL 6497 - Original UK stereo pressing. ED4 labels.


----------



## poodlebites

One of my favorite violin concertos since I saw Janine Jansen playing it live.


----------



## joen_cph

LP collector said:


> EMI used their reissue label "Concert Classics" to issue under licence superb recordings in both mono and stereo from the Westminster label. Both label and either front or back cover inform an original Westminster recording.


Interesting, I didn't know there was an EMI edition. I have the Westminster set.
She also recorded the Hungarian Rapsodies, and the piano concertos etc. twice. 
Her Tchaikovsky and Bartok with Scherchen are good.


----------



## stejo

Carl Nielsen, Symphony 2 Opus 16.
London Symphony Orchestra, Ole Schmidt.
Recorded at Church of st. Giles, Barbican, London on label Unicorn

Heard it on radio today and liked it so I had to put it on the turnable.
Four movements about The Four Temperaments, choleric, phlegmatic, melancholic, and sanguine.


----------



## stejo

Couldn't resist this after Nielsen.
Mozart, Symphony 41, "Jupiter", C-Dur
Berliner Philharmoniker with Herbert von Karajan
Recorded 1978.
Great symphony and lovely playing from The Berliner.


----------



## stejo

Got a new box this week.
Beethoven string quartets in mint condition what it seems so far.
Recorded in Paris 1966.
Great analogue recording from EMI.
Sitting and listening to string quartet 1 .


----------



## Pugg

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 1

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
.
Vinyl edition.


----------



## Pugg

​DVORAK - Symphony 9 & 5

KERTESZ V.P

*Decca SXL2289*


----------



## LP collector

Recorded November 1956 at Henry and Edsel Ford Auditorium, Detroit.


----------



## Rogerx

Great seeing some members still have love for vinyl.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded in the Supraphon studio, Prague, 1966. Recording director: Miloslav Kuba. Engineer: Ing. Plaz.


----------



## stejo

This weekends listening for me.
Never heard Tchaikovskys string quartets before.
An Melodia/Eurodisc record , recorded in Moscow 1964 with a surprisingly good sound.
New buy this week and the records in Mint condition.
Superb playing from from the Borodins and I feel like sitting in the concert hall.
Really great!


----------



## poodlebites

I had a different version on Decca, but it never got my attention. This one, on the other hand, got all my attention since the first note. I still have to play them both back to back to find out why do they sound so different to me.


----------



## LP collector

Liked Rangstrom's 1st Symphony very much, quickly located copies of 2nd and 3rd on eBay. Much prefer the more concise and modern 3rd to the 2nd (My land).

1&3 recorded in Stockholm, 1979. 
2 recorded in Vienna, 1982.


----------



## poodlebites

My introduction to Sibelius.


----------



## Adamus

It’s a pity there are no reviews here: just the next one. Nothing to learn.


----------



## poodlebites

Adamus said:


> It's a pity there are no reviews here: just the next one. Nothing to learn.


There use to be a few words about the records posted here, just not every time. 
Maybe you can post some records and review them?


----------



## LP collector

Adamus said:


> It's a pity there are no reviews here: just the next one. Nothing to learn.


Rangstrom above?


----------



## joen_cph

LP collector said:


> Recorded in the Supraphon studio, Prague, 1966. Recording director: Miloslav Kuba. Engineer: Ing. Plaz.


I´ve got a couple of Havlikova LPs (Suchon Suite, Novak Sonata etc.), but didn´t know she made that one.


----------



## poodlebites

I had never heard of this composer before I picked this record up, but the B side, the quartet for double bass is amazingly good, I wouldn't have thought you could do something like that with four double basses. 
The symphony on the A side is also very interesting. I think I don't get half the things going on there, but it keeps all my attention and I keep coming back for more every time.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded 1954 to 1957 by André Charlin for Les Discophiles Francais in Vienna and mostly Paris.

Edit: Complete Mozart violin sonatas in two box sets of four LPs in each.


----------



## poodlebites

I found this record a couple of weeks ago and I got it because of the violin tone on the record. The piano sounds very well, but the violin is so alive, rich and close; it sounds as it was really close to you. I realized of the clear and close violin sound while sampling the Grieg side, but I have to say I like the Saint-Saëns side now a bit more, the allegro molto part is awesome.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded in the Concertgebouw, Amsterdam on 19-23 September 1961 (Firebird) and 4-6 July 1962 (Petroushka).

Not overly dynamic but an extremely detailed recording. The timbre of the instruments are perfectly caught.


----------



## geralmar

Somerset/Stereo-Fidelity (1961). Never was a critical recommendation (bargain label [in]famous for "101 Strings") and the ending notes of the second movement are notoriously submerged and inaudible in tape hiss and surface noise (or simply missing). No matter: it was one of my first "New World"s and a favorite jacket photo. I am not aware of a legitimate CD reissue.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded at the Supraphon studios in Prague, 1967.
Recording director: Zdenek Zahradnik. Sound and cutting engineer: Miloslav Kulhan.


----------



## geralmar

Buckner Symphony No. 4 (195?). Conductor and orchestra are pseudonyms; actual artists unknown. Recording quality is that of a pocket a.m. radio. The label was notorious for shoddy production and documentation. The Bruckner Society of America posted the recording but admits no incentive in investigating it. (Monophonic, 2-record set.) The Rameau occupies side #4.


----------



## joen_cph

Got this today for less than 1 Euro. A very rare 10'' with the pianist Skjold Rasmussen, from the Danish Tono label. 
There is at least one other from that label where he plays further Beethoven sonatas.

I don´t think this material has ever been re-released.

Skjold Rasmussen has some reputation for his Carl Nielsen piano recordings, but it must be said that the sound is outdated in them & I don´t consider them the best.

This one seems quite good, and the playing is both delicate and engaged. The sound is mono, but rather spacious and warm.


----------



## PlaySalieri

LP collector said:


> Recorded 1954 to 1957 by André Charlin for Les Discophiles Francais in Vienna and mostly Paris.
> 
> Edit: Complete Mozart violin sonatas in two box sets of four LPs in each.


These are super rare. I was a classical record dealer for 20 years and never laid eyes on these. Maybe no Uk edition as these look French.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Pugg said:


> Highly sought after by collectors , mint one should fetch a small fortune.


Not quite - I used to sell this LP for £35 max and now see it sells on ebay in NM condition for about 20-25


----------



## PlaySalieri

Pugg said:


> *Tchaikovsky:* Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, /* Sibelius*: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
> 
> Kyung Wha Chung
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn
> 
> Vinyl edition.


This one fetches more - probably because of the repertoire though it is more common than the Walton.


----------



## geralmar

Stereo-Fidelity, 1962. This "bargain label" original recording should not be confused with Boult's earlier "Eroica" recorded for Vanguard. I'm not aware of a CD reissue.


----------



## LP collector

stomanek said:


> These are super rare. I was a classical record dealer for 20 years and never laid eyes on these. Maybe no Uk edition as these look French.


You are correct they are French, released on the EMI References label transferred from original Les Discophiles Francais tapes (not 78s). I prefer the performances to the Decca set of Radu Lupu and Szymon Goldberg.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Beethoven: Symphony No.3, Munch/Boston Symphony. Original RCA shaded dog lp. One of my preferred "Eroicas" along with Cluytens/Berlin Philharmonic and Bohm/Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## geralmar

Schubert Symphonies, complete; overtures: Denis Vaughan, Orchestra of Naples, 5-L.P. set, RCA (1965). No official CD release, to my knowledge.


----------



## LP collector

1954 recording.


----------



## geralmar

(195?). One of the first two or three single-LP ninths. (Horenstein/Vox, Walter/Columbia were the other two.) Indifferent reviews; possibly notable for the participation of Fritz Wunderlich. Stuttgart Philharmonic, Disenhaus. Bargain ($1.98) monophonic release on Period label.


----------



## PlaySalieri

LP collector said:


> You are correct they are French, released on the EMI References label transferred from original Les Discophiles Francais tapes (not 78s). I prefer the performances to the Decca set of Radu Lupu and Szymon Goldberg.


Goldberg is usually a preferred set.

But Boskovsky playing solo is unusual on LP.


----------



## geralmar

Chabrier collection, Perfect (196?); Pierre-Michel Le Conte, Orchestra of the Concerts de Paris. Perfect was the bargain ($2.98, stereo) subsidiary label of Epic-- which was itself a subsidiary label of Columbia Records. Epic was notably the home label of George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra, while Bernstein and Ormandy held sway on Columbia. The Le Conte Chabrier recordings were originally released by the Musical Masterpiece Society in 1960. I like the interpretations (not so much the recorded sound); but most listeners will probably find them on the leisurely side. Unfortunately I have only been able to acquire the monophonic issue. At least the cover photo is pleasant.


----------



## geralmar

print screen windows 7

L'Arlesienne suites, Hans-Jurgen Walther, Hamburg Chamber Orchestra (which the conductor founded in 1950). Late 1950s recording.


----------



## LP collector

Recorded July 1974 in All Saints Church, Petersham, England.

The Gabrieli: Kenneth Sillito (violin) Brenden O'Reilly (violin) Ian Jewel (viola) and Keith Harvey (cello). Decca's "house" quartet during the 1970's.


----------



## poodlebites

What a coincidence! I was listening to this one yesterday evening and this morning:









The producer here was Michael Woolcock and the engeneer Michael Woolcock


----------



## LP collector

Excellent!










Another, and with a Britten connection. Recorded 1973 at the Maltings, Snape.

Producer: Michael Woolcock. Engineer: Kenneth Wilkinson and James Lock.


----------



## poodlebites

LP collector, maybe it's a stupid question, but how's that record connected to Britten?

I've kept my Britten kick, this time with a different quartet (Allegri Quartet). Recorded in 1972. 
Recording Engineer - James Lock 
Recording Producer - David Harvey


----------



## geralmar

1954 monophonic Decca recording; 1965 U.S. reissue.


----------



## LP collector

poodlebites said:


> LP collector, maybe it's a stupid question, but how's that record connected to Britten?
> 
> Not stupid at all. As I said the Shostakovich was recorded at The Maltings, which is like a living shrine to Britten. I have visited on many occasions and BB is everywhere, he is the fabric of the place. A far better explanation here -https://snapemaltings.co.uk/about-us/benjamin-britten/


----------



## LP collector

Beside recording below Amadeus made an earlier recording of the 2nd for Argo. I love all three quartets but the 1st is my favourite.










Recorded March 1978 in the Maltings, Snape, Suffolk. Producer: James Walker. Engineer: Kenneth Wilkinson.

Cover photo of Britten at his home in the Red House, Aldeburgh.


----------



## geralmar

1964


----------



## LP collector

Recorded Victoria Hall, Geneva, May 1962. Producer: Michael Bremner. Engineer: Roy Wallace.


----------



## geralmar

Handel, Messiah (4 LPs); London Philharmonic, Walter Susskind. Recorded September, 1958, St. Mary Magdalene Church in Paddington; eight three-hour sessions. Originally on Somerset/Stereo-Fidelity; has been available on bargain labels (now CD) continuously for six decades.

Current CD:


----------



## poodlebites

I had not come accross Beethoven's middle quartets yet. A couple of weeks ago I found this box set by the Vegh Quartet and I'm enjoying them a lot. I can hear the evolution from the first quartets and I'm enjoying number 10 quite a lot, but I'm still discovering them, slowly and having the most fun possible.


----------



## geralmar

upload pics

Recorded 1956, mono. For some reason Ormandy's later Columbia stereo recording was with the London Symphony. Also, my first copy of the 1956 Columbia LP ended with someone's coughing fit. I can't find it on my later replacement copy.


----------



## LP collector

Box set of three LPs recorded 1965-69 by Melodiya and released under licence in the UK by EMI with in my view the best Borodin line-up of Dubinsky, Alexandrov, Shebalin and Berlinsky. The 1st SQ is the most popular but I find the 2nd and 3rd more interesting. A set I like far more then I thought.


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## geralmar

1951 recording.


----------



## geralmar

1956. Artur Rodzinski, Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of London (allegedly the Royal Philharmonic). Recorded in stereo although my copy is monophonic.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps *









*Ernest Ansermet
L'Orchestre de laSuisse Romande*

London LL 303


----------



## geralmar

Fabulous cover illustration.


----------



## Eramire156

geralmar said:


> Fabulous cover illustration.


Yes, fun cover, too many of today's cover illustrations could double as Vanity Fair, or GQ magazine covers. But that is just a grumpy old mans opinion.


----------



## Eramire156

*Now on the turntable*

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Violin Concerto in D major, op.61*









*Arthur Grumiaux

Eduard van Beinum
Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *

Epic LC 3420


----------



## geralmar

1959. Conductor "Cyril Holloway" is a pseudonym; possibly Hans Jurgen-Walther. In any event, the record loses points because the final measures of the second moment (Largo) are missing. Design was a budget label with somewhat cavalier standards when it came to identifying artists.

Cover photo looks like a daylight version of post #511:


----------



## geralmar

Duplicate post; my apologies.

Edit: Since I'm stuck with this post and no way to delete, I'll share the dumbest actual record title and jacket I've ever seen. The L.P. of "easy listening" music was issued circa 1960.



Then there was this novelty record jacket (no L.P.) I was sorely tempted to buy in a record store but decided there were better ways to spend my money.



When I saw this in a record store I actually thought someone had dumped a defaced album into the classical record bin. I hadn't yet heard of Monty Python. 1971.



When this album by the synthesizer band Hot Butter was released in 1972, the jacket had an actual popcorn box glued to the front cover. Later pressings had just the photograph. I have both album releases. The collector value is zero.



This album was met with rapturous critical praise when EMI released it in 1966. The critical response was dead silence when in 1981 EMI admitted it had mislabeled tapes and the recording was actually by pianist Halina Czerny-Stefanski, recorded in the early 1950s. Obviously one of my prized possessions.



http://www.dinulipatti.com/2011/03/the-chopin-concerto-scandal/


----------



## geralmar

1955. Leisurely paced, rather monochrome sounding recording; definitely not "historically informed" playing and interpretation. Cantelli, a Toscanini protoge, died in plane crash after a stopover at Orly Airport on November 24, 1956, age 36; Toscanini died two months later without being told of Cantelli's death. This is probably not one of the young conductor's more revered recordings.


----------



## Don Fatale

Nothing. I'm away from home, and mostly missing my vinyl! (Will be reunited in 2 weeks)


----------



## geralmar

1953. Almost an hour of music; unusual for an early LP. One of the longer Boleros-- 16+ minutes.


----------



## geralmar

1959. The Rhapsody in Blue strikes me as more symphonic than jazz-inflected; fine with me. I can't comment on American in Paris because I've never liked it and so rarely listen to it.


----------



## poodlebites

I've played this one a lot the last weeks. The sound is quite good (I've got the stereo version) as in all chamber music Supraphon lp's that I've come across. The Stravinsky side is my favorite at the moment.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I'll admit, I listen to this disc (and especially the son's Violin Sonata) more often than I watch re-runs of either _77 Sunset Strip_ or _The F.B.I._















I sometimes lament that Efrem Zimbalist Jr. didn't pursue music with the same relish he did acting. (He was the son of renowned Russian-born concert violinist Efrem Zimbalist Sr. (1889-1985) and Romanian-born opera singer Alma Gluck (1884-1938)). I rather enjoy his Violin Sonata.









And this "Direct to Disc" recording has great sound.


----------



## Badinerie

Just grabbed a handfull of Scheherazade's a bottle of Laphroaig.


----------



## geralmar

Badinerie said:


> Just grabbed a handfull of Scheherazade's a bottle of Laphroaig.
> 
> View attachment 111279


I collect old Scheherazade L.P.s; so I admire your trove.


----------



## geralmar

Early 1950s monophonic ARS recording. Reiner appointed Walter Hendl associate conductor of the Chicago Symphony in 1958; possibly because of Hendl's equally nasty temperment. The Appalachian Spring is on the subdued side-- nothing of the snap of Bernstein and others-- but as a change of pace I like it. The probably Viennese orchestra may have contributed to the unidiomatic performance.


----------



## poodlebites

Finally got a copy of this record without having to sell all my belongings. The sound is as amazing as they say and the music is not half as offputting as they say. Actually, I like it a lot. It's not the happiest story, but somehow I play it almost every day since I got it.


----------



## vmartell

Solti's Mahler 4th, Early 60s - 1971 London Records Reissue









Mahler* / Concertgebouw Orchestra Of Amsterdam*, Georg Solti ‎- Symphony No. 4 in G Major
Label: London Records ‎- CS 6781
Format: Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo 
Country: US
Released: 1971
Genre: Classical
Style: Modern, Romantic

https://www.discogs.com/Mahler-Conc...olti-Symphony-No-4-in-G-Major/release/4922912

Love those U.K made London Records versions of Decca stuff - some of the best bargains.


----------



## Robfro

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 5 
Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York
Dimitri Mitropoulos
Columbia Masterworks ML 5075

Great old mono. Definitely a case where performance trumps all other factors. Mitropoulos seems to nail the tempo on all four movements.


----------



## vmartell

Ravel's orchestration of Pictures At An Exhibition - Classic Records Reissue - Fantastic! - Take that Hot Stampers! I don't think any original Shaded Dog sounded as good as this pressing/release...









https://www.discogs.com/Moussorgsky...ra-Pictures-At-An-Exhibition/release/12982118

Moussorgsky* / Ravel*, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Pictures At An Exhibition
Label: RCA Victor Red Seal ‎- LSC-2201, Classic Records ‎- LSC-2201
Series: Living Stereo -
Format: Vinyl, LP, Reissue, Remastered, Stereo, 200 gram 
Country: US
Released:
Genre: Classical
Style: Romantic


----------



## vmartell

Karajan's 1960s Brahms cycle - I kind of heard it has never been widely available on CD and unless my Discogs search was deficient, that seems to be the case.

My first ever Classical recording was actually a cassette of Herbie's Brahms 4th - 1978 version. Very particular - so much, that being imprinted on that version everything else sounded strange... But coming of age at almost the start of the CD era means I never had that many classical LPs. So never heard the 1960s cycle - until now.

The music - this really feels like an improvement over the late 1970s cycle - everything that I imprinted on and like about those recordings, is here, but with an added sense of.. hmm.. energy, drive.

The release - it sounds amazing, ok pressing, a couple of defects but nothing bad. Now, the box doesn't have too much info... it says "mastered from analogue" in a sticker - but that could mean anything, it can even mean anything from "the digital file we used to cut was created from the tapes" to "cut straight from analogue tape".

And I don't mind. Some of the best sounding LPs I heard come from the early digital era, late 70s to very early 80s, when recordings were already digital, but the technology had no consumer format. So LPs were cut from those. Almost all of them sound great. So I am not biased - many of the recent Universal (and others) LPs are done that way and they are fine.

BUT

This box sounds amazing - it caught me by surprise, it was WAY BETTER than I expected - so I was compelled to do some research - and to my amazement, this box is actually cut straight from the master tape, as per Discogs. So I say, if you like Herbie, go and get this. This is Herbie at his best in amazing sound. And the price is not bad for such a release - I only wish the booklet included more info about the new stamper and its creation.









https://www.discogs.com/Johannes-Br...-Karajan-The-Four-Symphonies/release/11003126

AA, as per discogs, not a lot of info really on the box


----------



## deprofundis

A dearest gentelmen and lady of choice, i'm listening on vynil to this superbe Westminster Italian Madrigals Gesualdo\Monteverdi the years of release in 1951
what a gorgeous sound we have here, one of the quintessencial Gesualdo\monteverdi album this hard thick heavy vynil is a most distinguished folks, than im listening to Palestrina Missa iste confessor and Chants Gregoriens, what bother me i dont have mutch 20 century composer i lack in this.


----------



## geralmar

195?. Sound on the murky side. (My copy is in genuine if nondescript stereo). Leibowitz is something of a minor cult conductor, esteemed for his Beethoven symphonies cycle with the Royal Philharmonic, originally released by Readers Digest, mail order only. I suspect many will find his Rossini bloodless and the Urania L.P. of limited interest.


----------



## KenOC

geralmar said:


> Leibowitz is something of a minor cult conductor, esteemed for his Beethoven symphonies cycle with the Royal Philharmonic, originally released by Readers Digest, mail order only.


The entire Leibowitz cycle, in excellent sound, can be had as part of this* $2.69 download* which has a lot else besides! Recommended.


----------



## vmartell

Terry Riley - In C









https://www.discogs.com/Terry-Riley-In-C/release/13056920

Music On Vinyl Limited Edition 470/500 - Transparent Vinyl! 

A bit gimmicky, yeah - and I know MOV cuts from digital, most of the time, but like I said before, some of the best sounding LPs were cut from digital, even before the CD was available to the general public...

And whatever objection to the source, gotta say, the pressings are excellent - low or no surface noise and I have never encountered any MOV pressing with defects.


----------



## vmartell

Mahler 5th - Leonard Bernstein, Wiener Philharmoniker









https://www.discogs.com/Mahler-Leonard-Bernstein-Wiener-Philharmoniker-Symphonie-No5/release/9070130

Just in the mailbox! - Not bad for $25. That said, as usual with Universal recent pressings, kind of marginal. A bit noisy, some clicks here and there. However only $25 for a double album. Otherwise, good sound - and original pressings are very expensive. Same for the Analogphonic 2014 pressing - so in the meantime this will do. Of course, there is the CD - but what fun are those?


----------



## geralmar

1966, on a single L.P. Kertesz drowned accidentally while swimming off the coast of Israel in 1973. He was 43.


----------



## geralmar

Monophonic. Edith Farnadi, Hermann Scherchen, Vienna State Opera Orchestra in concerto; Herbert Williams, unidentified orchestra in Nutcracker. Peculiar in that the entire concerto is crammed onto one side while the much shorter Suite occupies a side by itself. Warren DeMotte's The Long Playing Record Guide (1956) cruelly dismisses the pianist's playing with, "Farnadi flounders unhappily."

That's neither Farnadi nor Clara.


----------



## Bkeske

Listened to this yesterday.

View attachment 115341


----------



## Larkenfield

Delightful from beginning to end with Erik Leinsdorf and the Bostom Symphony Orchestra (from 1963), a Mendelssohn miracle sprinkled with fairy dust:


----------



## JB Henson

Currently Spinning









Vintage Nonesuch is so collectible. I love it.


----------



## geralmar

Larkenfield said:


> Delightful from beginning to end with Erik Leinsdorf and the Bostom Symphony Orchestra (from 1963), a Mendelssohn miracle sprinkled with fairy dust:
> 
> View attachment 115344


I remember that album-- I believe it had a soft textured jacket in an overall classy presentation. Also Inga Swenson had an active career in television and was a regular in the Benson sitcom. Oh, and the Mendelssohn got good reviews, too.

There was a CD rerelease:



Sad, in a way, to see such prestige L.P. releases years later dumped unceremoniously onto bargain CD labels.


----------



## Larkenfield

geralmar said:


> I remember that album-- I believe it had a soft textured jacket in an overall classy presentation. Also Inga Swenson had an active career in television and was a regular in the Benson sitcom. Oh, and the Mendelssohn got good reviews, too.
> 
> There was a CD rerelease:


Yes, this is the CD release and I have that as well. It has words of Shakespeare intermingled with the recording and that's why I consider it special. It's my favorite, definitely. I do believe that the blue was the original vinyl cover, then it was changed for the CD release. My favorite Mendelssohn because it's so precisely and delightfully played. It has to be played as precisely as Mozart and not all orchestras can do that as cleanly. I heard it again yesterday and I enjoyed it just as much as I always have. The recording stays fresh.


----------



## geralmar

1958, bargain ($2.98) RCA/Camden stereo. No CD release, to my knowledge. Although well-recorded, downgraded because the burro in "On the Trail" zips along like a race horse. Perhaps the conductor was unfamiliar with the beast.


----------



## JB Henson

My latest acquistion, in surprisingly good shape for an old two eye.


----------



## Rogerx

JB Henson said:


> My latest acquistion, in surprisingly good shape for an old two eye.
> 
> View attachment 116992


And such a funny recording, in all aspects.


----------



## geralmar

(Photo from internet)

I have a personal history with this obscure Beethoven complete symphonies set. I believe it was only available by mail order for a brief time in the fall of 1974. It was advertised on television in Washington D.C. in what would now be called a brief (a minute or two) "infomercial" during the 11 p.m. local newscast several nights in succession. The excited announcer mentioned no conductors; just the "mighty Berlin Philharmonic", and that payment for the $9.99 (check or money order only; no c.o.d.) 8-L.P. set in glorious stereo had to be postmarked before midnight that night or would not be honored. I dutifully wrote out a check and included a note of apology with my letter explaining that as the commercial was shown at 11:15 p.m. there was no way I could comply with the midnight postmark deadline. (I was an idiot.)

The box set that arrived was a curiosity. The packaging was flimsy-- no enclosed notes, just summaries on the back of the thin cardboard box. The L.P.s themselves were cheaply and noisily pressed; one of my discs arrived with disfiguring scratch across an entire side. (The set did not survive long in my collection.) The issuing company was completely unknown to me: VH&S of New York City. But what did impress were the recordings themselves -- all taken from the Deutsche Grammophon catalogue and not a single one by Karajan:

1. Jochum, Eugen; Bavarian Radio Symphony
2. Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic
3. Fricsay, Ferenc; Berlin Philharmonic
4. Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic
5. Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic
6. Maazel, Lorin; Berlin Philharmonic
7. Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic
8. Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic
9. Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic

The reason for mentioning this set now is that a couple days ago I found it in a thrift store, box battered and water stained and missing Fricsay's fifth-- but remaining L.P.s in decent condition and all for twenty cents total. I am happily listening my way through the set now-- reacquainting myself with a friend-- and myself-- from forty five years ago.


----------



## poodlebites

Really nice story, Geralmar. 
I'm currently playing this one a lot:








I never could really get into Mozart's music till I heard the string quintets, but I had heard that the clarinet quintet was one of his best works, so when I found this record for a few euros, I picked it up just to see if this might be the record that would show me the way into Mozart's music. 
At the beginning I liked and played Weber's side a lot more, but then I started liking the slow second movement a lot and slowly the rest of the piece got me hooked and now I really like Mozart's side and I completely get why people praise this work so much.


----------



## geralmar

1956. Recorded in Paris, monophonic. Casadesus, Mitropoulos, (New York Philharmonic).

I find it lively, exciting, and reasonably well recorded. I read that Leonard Bernstein was mentor Mitropoulos's bedmate; not that that should make a difference.


----------



## geralmar

1959. Enthusiastic, committed playing. Ironically my favorite march here, the Valdres, is not by Sousa. It should be noted that use of the "Living Stereo" badge gives rise to the suspicion that the term was never more than an RCA marketing ploy. The recording is awful: roaring tape hiss, flat perspective, shrill highs, "blasting," wearying sound-- enough that I can't recommend the album despite my loyalty to it.


----------



## geralmar

1956

Walter's 1950s monophonic Brahms symphonies set with the New York Philharmonic is, among critics, preferred to his later stereo set with the Columbia Symphony. (Something about the conductor's "waning powers"). That may be; but at least the stereo set wasn't this dimly recorded.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

The vinyl set was lower in price than the cd's.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives Symphony # 1 in D minor.


----------



## geralmar

Walter's monophonic Beethoven is generally more highly regarded than his later stereo recordings with the Columbia Symphony.


----------



## geralmar

But
Rec. 1942; 1950s RCA/Camden reissue. Monteux, San Francisco Symphony

Considered superior to his 1958 stereo remake with the London Symphony.


Rec. 1939; 1950s Columbia/Harmony reissue. Artur Rodzinski, Cleveland Orchestra.

To my knowledge his only recording of the work.


----------



## geralmar

Rec. 1956?

One of the last Capitol classical albums recorded in monophonic only, just missing the stereo era and EMI acquisition of the label in 1957.

There was a fake stereo reissue about a dozen years later that fooled at least one reviewer who failed to read the fine print:


----------



## geralmar

1960/1963 reissue.

Single disc selection. Opus 46 complete; one from Op. 72. Tempi a bit brisker than usual; but that's typical for Martinon.


----------



## Larkenfield

.....................


----------



## geralmar

A rare bargain label issue from the 1950s. Conductor and orchestra are most likely pseudonyms.


----------



## geralmar

1974, 2-L.P. set

My copy is the issue by the U.S. mail order International Preview Society. The Society saved money by using Italian pressings (although I never had any problems with them); but as compensation included a "bonus" L.P. in each set. The companion L.P. in this case was the violin concerto with Szeryng and the Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Haitink. I am not aware of a standalone CD reissue of the symphony outside of Japan.

Incidentally, reviews for the symphony at the time were at best lukewarm.


----------



## Larkenfield

geralmar said:


> A rare bargain label issue from the 1950s. Conductor and orchestra are most likely pseudonyms.


I thought so too, but actually the credits list: The International Symphonic Orchestra Conducted By Gustave Stern. As it turns out he was an actual conductor, though the name of the orchestra was probably just for Tops records, and he has a rather interesting bio:

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19900814&slug=1087837
https://www.discogs.com/artist/1639909-The-International-Philharmonic-Orchestra


----------



## geralmar

1976

U.S. release of Melodyia recording. The Le Cid selections include the Overture, which I have not encountered before. My preferred recording of Le Cid remains the DECCA Martinon/Israel Philharmonic (1958).


----------



## geralmar

1951

The most interesting thing about this release is that the jacket notes state that Salieri was Beethoven's composition teacher.


----------



## Monte Verdi

Just came across this thread. Really interesting vinyl, I'll post some of mine when I'm listening. 
The one thing I noticed is that there seems to be an awful lot of stock photos especially of Decca records. It would be nice to see some real member photos not stock.
It really doesn't take any longer to photograph than copy a stock photo, in fact probably less time.


----------



## Monte Verdi

Thought I would walk my talk with a photo of something other than a stock photo.
If you like Bach you owe it to yourself to check out Georg Bohm.


----------



## Monte Verdi

Georg Böhm got me inspired for more organ music.
Charles - Marie Widor and organist Marie-Claire Alain again at St Germain this time playing
Gothique, UT Majeur on Erato boxset.


----------



## Rogerx

Monte Verdi said:


> Just came across this thread. Really interesting vinyl, I'll post some of mine when I'm listening.
> The one thing I noticed is that there seems to be an awful lot of stock photos especially of Decca records. It would be nice to see some real member photos not stock.
> It really doesn't take any longer to photograph than copy a stock photo, in fact probably less time.


For me it does, one have tho have a smartphone first. 
Besides that we have a few posters who making their own pictures, not in this thread though.


----------



## Monte Verdi

Yes, I agree with you. There's some wonderful photos even here taken by members that are beautiful, that's what I'm talking about, it's nice to see that engagement.


----------



## geralmar

1957, mono.

The Prokofiev selections are not the usual suspects. I suspect Stokowski wanted an appropriate sounding companion for the Schoenberg. I can't document a stereo release. The orchestras are the NBC Symphony and an unidentified one.


----------



## JB Henson

Two discs of old Bach Guild. Generally good recordings if the ensembles aren't "top tier".


----------



## Taplow

Picked up recently from my father's collection, and travelled with me 13,500 km to my turntable. (and inspired by the Holst Planets thread)


----------



## JB Henson

Taplow said:


> Picked up recently from my father's collection, and travelled with me 13,500 km to my turntable. (and inspired by the Holst Planets thread)


One of the best recordings out there. Have it on regular vinyl and CD.


----------



## Taplow

JB Henson said:


> One of the best recordings out there. Have it on regular vinyl and CD.


It's a shame I don't have a quad system to play it on. Would be nice to experience it the way it was intended. Still, very enjoyable.


----------



## fluteman

Picked this one up the other day. Very fine performances of two of Kodaly's lesser known, but still very worthwhile, orchestral works, conducted by the composer himself at the age of 79 or thereabouts.


----------



## Joe B

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Taplow

Paganini Violin Concerto No. 2
Salvatore Accardo
Charles Dutoit: London Philharmonic










Another one that travelled.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Henselt: Piano Concerto in F Minor, Op. 16 - Liszt: Totentanz, S. 126
Raymond Lewenthal









Giving the Thorens a dusting!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Charles Ives Holidays Symphony


----------



## geralmar

Original release 1958; late 1960s(?) bargain reissue.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A venerable but still vital set of Bach's Brandenburgs and Orchestral Suites from Menuhin and the Bath Festival Orchestra, with some surprisingly quick tempi for its "age", has been on and off my turntable for the past day or two. Loving it.


----------



## geralmar

1972/73

Since I never had the equipment, I have no idea what the "Quadradisc" (four channel) record would sound like.


----------



## geralmar

1959/1968.

Decca reissued when it realized it's error in denying MGM permission to credit conductor, orchestra, and Decca in end credits of movie. In its haste to get the reissue to market, Decca botched the transfer resulting in a disfiguring pitch waver at the end of each L.P. side. (I have three copies.)

The "official" MGM soundtrack L.P used the Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic recording for the "Sunrise" movement. Karajan was then doubly furious.


----------



## geralmar

1955, Mono.

1812 Overture, Capriccio Italien, Capriccio Espagnole, Russian Easter Overture; Mario Rossi (1902-92), Vienna State Opera Orchestra. Distant, dim recording unfortunately saps any vitality out of the performances. Monophonic only bargain ($1.98) release; although I suspect stereo recordings.


----------



## Eramire156

*Collecting Classical Decca / London vinyl*

From Poetry on Plastic YouTube channel


----------



## geralmar

]








1958, Stereo


Monophonic

(Vanguard Records, U.S.A.). The L.P. buyer had a choice for Prohaska's Beethoven #5: stereo ($2.98) on two sides with no coupling or monophonic ($1.98) on one side and coupled with the Schubert Unfinished. It's actually my favorite Beethoven #5 when I'm not in the mood for the apocalypse.


----------



## bakechad

Richard Strauss, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy ‎- Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Sonic Youth - SYR4 - Goodbye 20th Century (2 LP set)
music by Christiann Wolff, Pauline Oliveros, James Tenney, John Cage, Takehisa Kosugi, Yoko Ono, Nicolas Slonimsky, Cornelius Cardew, George Maciunas & Steve Reich


----------



## geralmar

1955/1980 Reissue


1950/1970 Reissue


1961 (3 L.P.s)

Thrift store purchases.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I have several Haitink vinyl discs, but this is the one I dug out for a re-hearing this mournful week:









Peter Schat's Symphony No. 2 is dark and murky, perfect mood music for reflecting on the loss of an esteemed conductor. The album was released in the mid-'80s on the label Composers' Voice - CVS 1986/1.


----------



## geralmar

1955/196? Budget reissue.

These recordings were not included in the Mercury box set reissues of several years ago; probably because both are monophonic recordings in dull, boxy sound . Definitely not "Living Presence" spectculars and no great loss.


----------



## larold

an old favorite never remade on CD


----------



## geralmar

1953


1953 (two discs).

Dull recorded sound on the Bruckner; surprising since both are from Decca.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Vintage Reiner on original shaded dog lp


----------



## vtpoet

Larkenfield[/QUOTE said:


> This record cover is really cracking me up. Looks like the label CEO (who was an otherwise bored and unremarkable man who lived in a well-to-do Connecticut suburb, read the Wall Street Journal with eggs on toast, and wore gartered socks) decided he'd make a great model for an Arabian Sheik as soon as he saw the women modeling for Scheherazade. After the cover was released, his wife divorced him, took the house, Buick and backyard pool, and he spent his last decades as an expat in Turkey who took a liking to Baklava and Balik Ekmek and married two belly dancers half his age.


----------

